# Vorurteile gegen Klassen



## DrParallax (19. Juli 2008)

Normal bin ich ja niemand der einer Klasse mit Vorurteilen gegenüber steht oder sie danach beurteilt.... allerdings lese ich manchmal gerne einige erfahrungen im forum mit den entsprechenden klassen

aber nach dem erlebniss heute musste ich auch einen fred auf machen

also ich spiele mit meinem twink, einem lvl 25 holy priester und die ini soll bsf werden... leider fehlt noch ein ddler....

nach ca 10 minuten suche findet sich ein lvl 19 JÄGER....

dieser mault rum das er gerne bei ner ini dabei wäre aber es muss das verlies von sw sein sonst kommt er net mit... nun gut da alle dort auch noch qs haben nehmen wir halt das verlies....

alle einschließlich mir stehen in sw am portstein und warten auf den jäger.... keine reaktion... 2ter port... keine reaktion...

ok fragen im gruppenchat wo er den bleibt beantwortet er mit er müsse sein schlachtfeld noch fertig spielen und will nicht vorher leaven....

ok die gruppe steht wartend am portstein und nach über einer viertel stunde hat er endlich die kriegshymnenschlucht fertig, nach anzahl seiner tode zu urteilen für seine fraktion im allgemeinen und für ihn im speziellen kein besonders erfolgreichen bg....

nun is er aber da und alle freuen sich, 5 sek später meint er allerdings er müsse noch schnell essen gehn und ist damit auch afk und wird nach 5 min gekickt da es nun echt zu viel ist.... 

in sturmwind steht einer rum der in 2sek abständen schreit er möchte verlies gezogen werden.... passt er ist JÄGER also ddler und wir laden ihn ein... in 2 sek ist er da und es geht los.... alles läuft nach plan bis darauf das gelegentlich mal der jäger pullt aber als imba heiler is das ja kein problem.... 

irgendwann droppt ein stoffteil mit ein paar punkten ausdauer und ein paar mehr punkten willenskraft... insgesamt besser als meins also nehm ich bedarf und es gibt eigentlich keinen der es in der gruppe sonst brauchen könnte.... außer der jäger.... und gewinnt

also frage ich ihn über flüstern warum er bedarf nimmt er kann das doch gar net gebrauchen... man kann ja anfängern erklären wie das mit bedarf und gier funzt und welche stats er braucht.... nun gut... er sagt er hätte einen hexxer twink und auf die aussage das man sowas eigentlich nicht macht antwortet er "verkaufen kann mans ja auch noch"... nun gut... nach einer weile wird er gefragt warum er ständig im nahkampf ist was mir gar nicht aufgefallen ist.... er antwortet das er nahkampf schöner findet und keine pfeile mehr hat....

irgendwann bei ca 50% der ini lootet er ein wollband (questgegenstand) und verlässt instant die gruppe.... auf anwispern was das den soll meint er er hat alles was er braucht und geht nun... aha... gut... ich frag ihn was der rest der gruppe nun tun soll.... keine antwort

ok wir finden einen neuen DDler.... es ist... ja ein jäger.... scheinbar sind die recht zahlreich....

wir machen die ini weiter... er schießt mit seinem bogen, sein pet heilt er auch gelegentlich, er wartet die pulls des kriegers ab... was schöneres kanns eigentlich net geben.... die welt is in ordnung und die ini fast clear....

bei den letzten mobs droppt ein grüner gegenstand der mir bekannt vorkommt.... ein paar punkte ausdauer und ein paar mehr punkte willenskraft... insgesamt besser als meiner und in der gruppe kann es eigentlich niemand gebrauchen.... ich nehm bedarf und freu mich schon... fall aber fast vom stuhl als ich lese das mich der jäger mit bedarf überwürfelt hat....

wie gesagt ich habe so gut wie nie vorurteile gegen irgendwas oder irgendwen....

aber ab heute bin ich mir absolut sicher und werde mich durch nichts und niemanden davon abbringen lassen... ab heute !! weiß !! ich das alle die einen jäger als char haben einen riesengroß an der waffel haben...

mfg
parallax


----------



## Solvâr (19. Juli 2008)

natürlich sind alle jäger so schubladendenken ftw...
ich glaube ein 19 priester, der seit 1 tag WOW spielt, würde auch särke und beweglichkeit needen, weil er keine ahnung hat welche stats er braucht und welche nicht.
So war jeder nun ma

erster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Babsy75 (19. Juli 2008)

tja
da bist du wohl auf ein paar sehr hartnäkige & unverschämte typen getroffen, aber die gibt's in jeder klasse

"für meinen twink / kumpel" - "kann man gut verkaufen" - " enchanter "


----------



## 3r1k (19. Juli 2008)

hunter ist die anfänger klasse nr1... aber das heißt nicht das alle hunter so noobs sind! vorurteil eben.


----------



## Wilson_M4A1 (19. Juli 2008)

Ich fühle mich als hunter diskriminiert ^^.
Ich kenne das aber es ist nicht jeder ich habe diese erfahrung auch mit palas (die für zauberstäbe bedarf machen) und diversen kriegern gemacht.

Aber man darf sich das nicht zu kopf steigen lassen, einfach nochmal rein und gut ist


----------



## klobaum (19. Juli 2008)

Jäger sind halt alles dumme NOOBS. Ich kenne EINEN!! Jäger der gut ist.


----------



## Raqill (19. Juli 2008)

Naja n direktes Klassen Vorurteil hab ich nicht sondern eher ein Namens Vorurteil , war heute TdM non hero nen Dudu Tank Namens "Stillor" oder so ähnlich
naja nach dem 1. Boss hat sich die Gruppe aufgelöst weil jemand gesagt hat "Bist neu im tanken, wa". ...


----------



## Majokat (19. Juli 2008)

die typen gibts echt in jeder Klasse, bin auch Jäger (siehe Signatur unten) und mir würde nie, nie, nie, nie, nie, nie, nie, nie, nie, niemals einfallen, vor dem endboss eine gruppe in einer Instanz sitzen zu lassen.....Und das mit Bedarf und Gier....das passiert jedem ein mal, denke ich! Hattest halt Pech, dass grad so Noobs ins Verlies wollten.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Majokat (19. Juli 2008)

Raqill schrieb:


> Naja n direktes Klassen Vorurteil hab ich nicht sondern eher ein Namens Vorurteil , war heute TdM non hero nen Dudu Tank Namens "Stillor" oder so ähnlich
> naja nach dem 1. Boss hat sich die Gruppe aufgelöst weil jemand gesagt hat "Bist neu im tanken, wa". ...



Gibt halt immer so ein paar Noobs, die alles wortwörtlich nehmen, ist so und wird auch immer so sein.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3r1k (19. Juli 2008)

wer als hunter schultern mit verteidigungswertung und nen umhang mit +frostschaden anhat sollte mit dem begriff "noob" vorsichtig sein :S


----------



## 1337Stalker (19. Juli 2008)

Sind bestimmt nicht nur Hunter die so etwas machen...hätten auch gleich 3 Schurken/Schamanen/Hexer/Priester/Krieger/Paladine/Druiden oder Magier sein können. War einfach nur ein dummer zufall dass es 3 Hunter waren die sich komisch verhalten haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Der war mies, 3r1k :O


----------



## Elda (19. Juli 2008)

mh... 1/10


----------



## Renegaid2 (19. Juli 2008)

hey man ich bin jäger und ihr alle haltet mal eure mäuler!!

das sind solche freaks die nix zu tuen haben als grps zu nerven und so!!!!!

außer dem wieso haste kein gm angeschrieben?



P.S: DENKT mal lieber nach was ihr sagt omFg!!!!


----------



## 1337Stalker (19. Juli 2008)

Renegaid2 schrieb:


> hey man ich bin jäger und ihr alle haltet mal eure mäuler!!
> 
> das sind solche freaks die nix zu tuen haben als grps zu nerven und so!!!!!
> 
> ...



Autsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dangerka (19. Juli 2008)

Renegaid2 schrieb:


> hey man ich bin jäger und ihr alle haltet mal eure mäuler!!
> 
> das sind solche freaks die nix zu tuen haben als grps zu nerven und so!!!!!
> 
> ...



oo na haste Ferien? :-)


----------



## Damatar (19. Juli 2008)

DrParallax schrieb:


> Normal bin ich ja niemand der einer Klasse mit Vorurteilen gegenüber steht oder sie danach beurteilt.... allerdings lese ich manchmal gerne einige erfahrungen im forum mit den entsprechenden klassen
> 
> aber nach dem erlebniss heute musste ich auch einen fred auf machen
> 
> ...


okay dann hab ich woll an der waffel. hab auch ein jäger aber auf sachen wie die erwähnten würfel ich net wozu ich kan schwere rüssi / leder tragen, was soll ich also damit?, und zu dem leave in der ini, hab ich nie gemacht gehöre eher zu dennen die sich die tischkante zerbissen weils zum 20ten ma wer leavt... also bitte ja, wenns dich abreagieren willst schön, wirste beleidigent hast du hier nix verloren


----------



## K3v1n04 (19. Juli 2008)

Renegaid2 schrieb:


> hey man ich bin jäger und ihr alle haltet mal eure mäuler!!
> 
> das sind solche freaks die nix zu tuen haben als grps zu nerven und so!!!!!
> 
> ...



Nun haben die Leute aber sicherlich kein besseres Bild vom Jäger...


----------



## Kono (shat) (19. Juli 2008)

ich geb dir recht
ich spiele seit einem jahr wow und ich habe, in der zeit, genau 2! jäger kennengelernt, die ein gewisses sozialverhalten hatten.

ihr und eure "noobklassen" oder neue spieler ausrede immer. leute die wissen, das man bedarf für seinen hexer würfelt, oder es im ah verkauft, weil man es ohnehin nicht braucht, sind alles, aber sicher kein neuer spieler, die nicht wissen, was für werte ihr char benötigt.
es ist pure absicht, und ich übertreibe sicher nicht, wenn ich sage, das 95% der jäger das machen.


----------



## dobro (19. Juli 2008)

Mhh ich spiele auch einen Jäger, war nicht mein first char, aber spiel halt einen. mein bruder spielt einen als main, ich denke das waren einfach neulinge die kp von stats und so haben, deswegen haben gleich alle die einen jäger zocken einen an der waffel? ah gut zu wissen.


----------



## lukss (19. Juli 2008)

es gibt schon noobs.....
deshalb mache ich eigentlich nur stangenwaffen und bögen need


----------



## phrazer (19. Juli 2008)

ich kenne genau 2 jäger, welche nicht absolute vollspacken sind. tatsache. 

natürlich ist nicht jeder jäger n depp, aber fast jeder depp n jäger...

mfg


----------



## Shaquille (19. Juli 2008)

klobaum schrieb:


> Jäger sind halt alles dumme NOOBS. Ich kenne EINEN!! Jäger der gut ist.


Spielst wohl auf nem kleinen Server....
@topic:Sowas hoert man von vielen ecken ueber Jäger. Gibt auch leider zuviele davon.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (19. Juli 2008)

heyheyhey, das hat nix mit der klasse zutun^^
liegt immer am spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juli 2008)

vorurteile!!!

naja jäger machen auf alles need

schurken sind 12jährige imba roxxor pwn maschienen die ihre critrekorde rumbrüllen

warris alle blöd und tanks(es gibt ja nur den schutzskilltree sonst nix)

palas machen keinen dmg 

schamanen sind sowieso imba und fast wie jesus

etc.


----------



## killahunter (19. Juli 2008)

klobaum schrieb:


> Jäger sind halt alles dumme NOOBS. Ich kenne EINEN!! Jäger der gut ist.


Glaube auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Einfach keine Ahnung...



Kono schrieb:


> ich geb dir recht
> ich spiele seit einem jahr wow und ich habe, in der zeit, genau 2! jäger kennengelernt, die ein gewisses sozialverhalten hatten.
> 
> ihr und eure "noobklassen" oder neue spieler ausrede immer. leute die wissen, das man bedarf für seinen hexer würfelt, oder es im ah verkauft, weil man es ohnehin nicht braucht, sind alles, aber sicher kein neuer spieler, die nicht wissen, was für werte ihr char benötigt.
> es ist pure absicht, und ich übertreibe sicher nicht, wenn ich sage, das 95% der jäger das machen.


95%??! Übertreibs nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Peinlich, Peinlich was sich die Leute hier in dem Forum leisten... Von wegen Hunter sind ''ALLE'' Noobs^^


----------



## Bloodhorn141 (20. Juli 2008)

Ich hab 'nen Druiden als Main, nen Hexer als zweites und dann 'ne Jägerin.
Bin ich jetzt ein Noob weil ich 'nen Jäger hab, oder bin ich keiner, weil ich 'nen Dudu als Main hab?
Kann mir jmd. diese Frage beantworten?


----------



## Pàscal1 (20. Juli 2008)

Renegaid2 schrieb:


> hey man ich bin jäger und ihr alle haltet mal eure mäuler!!
> 
> das sind solche freaks die nix zu tuen haben als grps zu nerven und so!!!!!
> 
> ...



selfowned? 

lern mal deutsch alder un soo!!!!!! omFg!!!!


----------



## Kono (shat) (20. Juli 2008)

killahunter schrieb:


> 95%??! Übertreibs nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wie willst du mir diese zahlen sonst erklären?
ich spiele auf einem vollen server
habe sehr viele gilden ausprobiert
in jeder instanzgruppe gibt es einen jäger, mind.
und es gab ganze 2, mit denen man keinen ärger hatte
so, nun bist du dran
lass mich an deiner weisheit teilhaben.

evtl könnt ihr auch mal diesen noobschwachsinn lassen, und euch aufs wesentliche konzentrieren. auf das verhalten derer, die einen jäger so spielen, wie der te es beschrieben hat


----------



## Spichty (20. Juli 2008)

Tja es spielt halt immer die gleiche Sorte von Leuten nen Hunter mehr muss man dazu halt nicht sagen, meistens bestätigen sich die Vorurteile leider, aber gibt auch einige gute Hunter so ist es nicht, aber das sind gerade mal 5%

Im Prinzip gibts von jeder Klasse solche Leute nur merkt  man es halt bei Hunter und Rouge mehr, da meist diese bestimmten Sorte von Leuten einen von den beiden Chars zockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (20. Juli 2008)

Leider nur allzu wahr   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ohne jetzt jemanden beledigen zu wollen, aber Hunter Schurken (und Krieger?) sind die Klassen, welche...insbesondere auf Allyseite, da es hier ja auch noch Nachtelfen sind, die meisten geistigen Kleinkinder anziehen.

Das mit den n811en fällt wirklich auf...die wenigsten Zwergenjäger die ich getroffen haben waren solche Deppen.


----------



## Spichty (20. Juli 2008)

Jo ist halt leider so das Nachtelfen + Rouge or Hunter ne recht große Anziehungskraft auf Neulinge und etwas jüngere Leute haben, aber wie schon gesagt gibt durchaus auch sehr sehr gute Hunter/Rouge aber die sind auch meist schon etwas länger dabei.


----------



## CRUSH111 (20. Juli 2008)

Ich kann wirklich verstehe das man sich über sowas ärgert...Aber man kanns auch übertreiben.Gut ich hab selber nen Jäger gespielt, weshalb ich mich hier vll auch persönlich angegegriffen fühlen darf...Jäger ist eine Klasse wie jede andere und wie bereits gesagt liegt es an den Spielern die da hinter sitzen. Da ohnehin die meisten spieler mehrere chars haben haben so kann man schätze ich argumentieren auch die meisten Jäger mehrere chars.Was wenn besagter Jäger noch einen Priester hat verliert er dann automatisch kaum hat er sich eingeloggt seine schlechten Eigenschaften. Denk da mal bitte drüber nach.Schwarze Schafe gibt es überall und Priester würfeln auch ma ganz gern gleichzeitig auf Heal und Dmg equip.Mit rnd-gruppen sind bei der community bzw bei den Spielern von WOW sowieso Probleme vorprogrammiert wie du ja eindrucksvoll mit  diesem Thread bewiesen hast und es liegt sicherlich nicht zuletzt an Spielern wie dir wenn solche Probleme auftreten.Dass das "Jägerproblem" in Gilden bzw gildeninternen Gruppen sowieso selten bis nie auftritt erklärt sich allein dadurch, dass solche Spieler oder wie du sie nennst "Jäger" ja den gleichen regeln unterliegen wie alle anderen und dementsprechend bei solchem Fehlverhalten schnell aus Gilde und Raids geworfen werden.Zumal es ja auch noch DKP und andere Lootsysteme gibt.Also bitte denk nächstes mal etwas nach genau wie alle anderen die sofort in Hassreden über "alle" Jäger verfallen obwohl sie meißt nur wenige kennen...


----------



## Lougen (20. Juli 2008)

ich hab mir jetzt nur dein geschichte gelesen... denn rest noch net... also wenn etwas doppelt kommt sorry


erstens: für des lvl was du da hast kann es noch keine vorurteile gegen klassen geben... 

zweitens: was hat es mit vorurteilen gegen klassen zu tun wenn der spieler, die reale person, ein depp ist...


vorurteile sehe ich so... alt bekannt und kotzt mich an... vergelter machen null dmg (auf lvl 70 verteht sich)... des nen ich mal ein vorurteil, da ich selber nen 70 vergelter pala hab und mit dem ordentlich dmg mach... kotzen mcih die vorurteile voll an... es kommt alles halt von den schlechten spielern, ich würde net bezweifeln das mindestens 40% aller lvl 70 chars noobs sind... so wie blöd sich manche anstellen


----------



## Sasic (20. Juli 2008)

Vielleicht sind Jäger nur für Profis geeignet und nicht für Anfänger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Einsam (20. Juli 2008)

DrParallax schrieb:


> aber ab heute bin ich mir absolut sicher und werde mich durch nichts und niemanden davon abbringen lassen... ab heute !! weiß !! ich das alle die einen jäger als char haben einen riesengroß an der waffel haben...



da du mich als (ich hab einen jaeger twink  70) jaeger direkt beledigst hoffe und wünsche ich mir das dir jeder weitere jaeger loot nimmt und vieleicht kommen ja in deiner liste der dümmsten klassen ja noch weitere dazu die diese dradition weiterführen!
mfg
einsam


----------



## Spichty (20. Juli 2008)

Lougen schrieb:


> ich hab mir jetzt nur dein geschichte gelesen... denn rest noch net... also wenn etwas doppelt kommt sorry
> 
> 
> erstens: für des lvl was du da hast kann es noch keine vorurteile gegen klassen geben...
> ...



Das mit Retri's ist halt auch so ein Vorurteil was halt nen waren Kern hat, da sie mit schlechtem Equip eher weniger Dmg machen als andere Klassen, im Endcontent sieht das schon wieder anders aus, aber da die meisten Leute nur eher schlecht equipte Retri's aus Kara, Gruul, Maggi etc... kennen die vll auch vom Skill her so gut waren denken die meisten alle Retri's sind so, und die die nen guten Retri kennen haben auch keine Vorurteile und flamen nicht rum, aber das sind halt auch wieder eher wenige.

Aber Fakt ist Vorurteile haben immer nen wahren Kern.


----------



## atischa (20. Juli 2008)

Ach ja die die hier alle sagen jäger sind nicht sozial sie kennen nur 2-3jäger die was können ja dann tut ihr mir leid meine f-liste is voll mit fähigen jägern ob lvl 20 oder lvl 70 es sind vorurteile mehr nicht es gibt in jeder klasse "noobs" aber wenn man halt an ein vorurteil fest hält fallt einem die leute natürlich auch mehr auf....


----------



## Spichty (20. Juli 2008)

Sagt ja auch keiner das es nur 2-3 gibt, aber Fakt ist das Jäger/Rouge häufiger solche Aktionen abziehen, vll auch weil es mehr davon gibt als andere Klasse, deshalb haben Menschen halt Vorurteile, da kannste nichts dagegen tun das liegt in der Natur der Menschen. Was aber nicht heißen soll das man nun alle Hunter/Rouge für Noobs hält, nur am Anfang bevor man gesehen hat was derjenige Hunter/Rouge kann geht man mit etwas mehr Misstrauen an die Sache, vll fallen einem deshalb auch mehr Fehler auf...


----------



## Agrimor (20. Juli 2008)

Als Jäger kann ich diese Verallgemeinerung natürlich nicht unterstützen ^^

Mir ist auch schon so ziemlich jede Charakterklasse irgendwie negativ aufgefallen. Vor besonders schlimmen Überraschungen bleibe ich allerdings meistens verschont, weil ich nie in eine Gruppe gehen würde, in der Chars mit bestimmten Namen (KillOrHuntOr, ShadowDeath, Justskill, Megamage....) sind. Der Charname ist ein Kriterium, anhand dessen man klassenübergreifend schonmal einen recht guten ersten Eindruck gewinnt. *find*


----------



## Pacster (20. Juli 2008)

atischa schrieb:


> Ach ja die die hier alle sagen jäger sind nicht sozial sie kennen nur 2-3jäger die was können ja dann tut ihr mir leid meine f-liste is voll mit fähigen jägern ob lvl 20 oder lvl 70 es sind vorurteile mehr nicht es gibt in jeder klasse "noobs" aber wenn man halt an ein vorurteil fest hält fallt einem die leute natürlich auch mehr auf....




Na dann muss sich aber zwischenzeitlich deutlich was geändert haben. Ich weißt das es noch vor 6 monaten definitiv so war das es schwer war nen fähigen Jäger zu finden. Irgendwie scheinen viele keine ahnung zu haben wie man Fallen richtig einsetzt. Man hatte irgednwie immer das gefühl man müsste dem Jäger noch sagen welche Falle er jetzt am besten einsetzt und das er noch ne andere Aufgabe als auto-shot hat(mal davon abgesehen das etliche zu faul sind überhaupt ihr pet rauszuholen nur weils an einigen stellen wieder eingepackt werden sollte).....

Andererseits wurde mir nach instanzen-runs auch häufiger gesagt das man ab jetzt eigentlich immer nen shadow mitnehmen will...vorher war ihnen nicht klar das man einen shadow auch "so" spielen kann. Da habe ich mich dann auch immer gewundert ob andere shadows nicht dazu in der lage sind in notsituationen nen schild zu geben oder auch mal zu heilen...ne halbwegs sinnvolle spellrotation zu haben(vampirberührung ist kein spell für trashmobs!) und eventuell mal nen mob mit nem gedankenschlag+sw:d schnell vom Heiler abzuziehen. Also scheint es nicht nur für hunter zu gelten das nur wenige ihre Klasse wirklich beherrschen(sieht man ja auch an den heulhreads von mages, die sich beschweren das shadows im damagemeter über ihnen wären. Das ist außer bei speziellen encountern garnicht möglich wenn der mage nicht totalen Müll spielt und deutlich schlechter ausgerüstet ist).


----------



## Tigrexx (20. Juli 2008)

ja das kenne ich diese probleme mit den jägern.......war heute mal mit meinem Twink in den Sklavenunterkünften unterwegs eigentlich war es eine sehr gute gruppe .....bis auf dem Jäger.......er konnte es nie abwarten einen gegner zu pullen ist immer vorgerannt hat den mob angegriffen den er wollte .......er hat nichtmal dem Tank (ein pala) die changse gegeben sein mana zu reggen da pullte er schon die nächste gruppe  als wir endlich am 2ten boss angekommen waren hatten wir ihm gesagt es solle sich etwas zurückhalten.........wehnige minuten später lag der boss auch schon im Dreck und es droppte ein Tank umhang .....fast alle außer der pala und der JÄGER machten gier.......der jäger gewann den umhang unser tank hatte ihn daraufhin gefragt wieso er bedarf gewürfelt hatte ,als antwort bekam er er müsse verzaubern noch skillen und bräuchte den splitter der beim enzaubern herrauskommt .......unser tank ist am meckern und will die ini weitermachen.....einige minuten später sind wir auch schon beim endboss und es Droppte die Plattenbrust (Tankitem) nunja alle wieder gier außer der  Pala und der Jäger-.- ......der Jäger gewann die Brust schrieb "Kaknoob" in den Gruppenchat und leafte die gruppe.....

Das ist mit abstand der krasseste run den ich jeh erlebt hatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (20. Juli 2008)

> natürlich ist nicht jeder jäger n depp, aber fast jeder depp n jäger...



Leider wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS. Ich bin Jäger.


----------



## ChiefResident (20. Juli 2008)

_Ca. 13:45... HdZ-2 Non-Hero_

Gruppenzusammenstellung:
Druide - Tank
Druide - Heal
Druide - DD/Feral
Magier - Me
Hunter - Volldepp

Beim anfänglichen Säubern des Sumpfes fragt unser Heiler den Hunter warum er denn kein Pet habe...
_Ich habe ein Pet... Benutze es aber nicht..._
Tank sagt: Hols Pet raus oder du gehst!
Jäger sagt: LoL

Imbahuntergimp hat die Gruppe verlassen.


----------



## derpainkiller (20. Juli 2008)

Pet = DPS


----------



## Agrimor (20. Juli 2008)

ChiefResident schrieb:


> _Ca. 13:45... HdZ-2 Non-Hero_
> 
> Gruppenzusammenstellung:
> Druide - Tank
> ...



Das war dann mal wieder so ein Fall. ^^ Es gibt ja durchaus Inis, wo man sein Pet, gerade wenn man nicht BM geskillt ist, nicht unbedingt braucht aber für die Adds in HDZ2 ist es doch sogar eine der wenigen Gelegenheiten, wo man dem Jäger nicht böse ist, wenn er knurren anmacht :/


----------



## Aggropip (20. Juli 2008)

Ich kenne ne menge Hunter die richtig gut sind. Hab aber auch erfahrung mit solchen die auf alles need machen (HunterItem!!!) oder keine Ahnung von der Klasse haben.

Hunter sind eben eine Anfängerklasse genau so wie Paladine. 

Aber wie sagt man so schön? Leicht zuspielen aber schwer zumeistern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw bitte jetzt keine Pala flames^^ Bin zwar jetzt Holy hab aber als vergelter gelevelt und weiß was die für dmg machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kofineas (20. Juli 2008)

alle klischees sind von dummen leuten aufgestellt, gibt halt viele dumme leute. jeder der es sicvh raus nimmt eine gruppe von menschen etc. in einen sack zu werfen ist ein engstirniger faschist..sry meine meinung. klar gibt es überall leute die ihre klasse nicht optimal beherrschen, aber jemanden deshalb zu verurteilen oder zu sagen das alle die diese klasse spielen unfähig seien ist dumm. es gibt vermutlich bei jeder klasse gleichviele spieler, die sie nicht beherrschen.


----------



## Agrimor (20. Juli 2008)

Kofineas schrieb:


> alle klischees sind von dummen leuten aufgestellt, gibt halt viele dumme leute. jeder der es sicvh raus nimmt eine gruppe von menschen etc. in einen sack zu werfen ist ein engstirniger faschist..sry meine meinung. klar gibt es überall leute die ihre klasse nicht optimal beherrschen, aber jemanden deshalb zu verurteilen oder zu sagen das alle die diese klasse spielen unfähig seien ist dumm. es gibt vermutlich bei jeder klasse gleichviele spieler, die sie nicht beherrschen.



Die Antwort gefällt mir. Solange Du den Ironiefaktor nicht außer Acht lässt (sonst verallgemeinerst Du mit Deiner Aussage nämlich genauso wie die, die du anprangerst ^^). Barlow würde ich z.B. nicht unbedingt als Faschist bezeichnen ^^ Bei einigen mag das aber durchaus zutreffen. Man muss sich nur diverse Threads durchlesen, in denen Leuten schon für einen relativ kleinen Fehler vorgeworfen wird, den Char gekauft zu haben, völlig bescheuert zu sein, Kackboon, Noob, L2P, usw usf...


----------



## Gnolius (20. Juli 2008)

Ich fühle mich auch als Hunter ausgeschlossen ;D Ich kann doch nichts dafür das meine Hunterkollegen so ""GUT"" drauf sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gimliun (20. Juli 2008)

Also ich spiele selbst ein Jäger un ich find des richtig scheiße dass es jetzt auf einmal heißt alle die einen jäger spielen haben was an der waffel! Ich würde sagen dass es die totalen anfänger waren! Un da kann es halt passieren dass es so ist! Aber dass man jetzt sagt dass alle die einen jäger spielen was an der waffel haben muss nicht sein!


----------



## Tigrexx (20. Juli 2008)

Also der bei uns in der gruppe war , war  sicherlich ein anfänger oder ein dummer noob... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agrimor (20. Juli 2008)

Tigrexx schrieb:


> Also der bei uns in der gruppe war , war  sicherlich ein anfänger oder ein dummer noob...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein das war weder ein Anfänger, noch ein Noob. Darf man hier Arschloch schreiben? Ja geht. Prima. Das trifft es ziemlich genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrKnievel (20. Juli 2008)

Hmm...ich spiele meinen Jäger nun als Mainchar seit die Forscherliga im März oder April 2005 online gegangen ist. Ich mach immer einen RIESEN GROßEN Bogen um Jäger die ich nicht kenne - spielerisch oder persönlich.


Das sagt viel aber nicht alles.


Grundlegendes Problem für Jäger (unter der Annahme der Mensch dahinter tut solche Dinge nicht nur um die Gruppe aus Bosheit zu frusten):
Manaklasse die physischen Schaden austeilt. Die Wahl zwischen den verschiedenen Attributen kann anfangs, ohne große Forenlektüre, sehr schwer fallen. Braucht man jetzt Int und Spelldmg, weil man eine Manaklasse ist? Oder braucht man am Ende Stärke weil man physischen Schaden verursacht? Ist Totstellen wirklich nur dazu nützlich einen Wipe (am besten selbst verursacht) zu überleben? Ich kann ausser Kolben ALLE Waffen benutzen (ausser Klassengebundene). Wieso sollte ich das dann nicht tuen, komme was wolle? Ich kann - ausser Platte - alle Rüstungsklassen tragen. Wieso sollte ich das nicht auch ausnutzen?


Aber:
Solche Leute gibt es überall, bei jeder Klasse, auf jedem Server, in jeder Altersstufe. Es zeugt _meist_ nur von Unwissen. Dieses kann oft durch gut gemeinte Ratschläge gemindert werden.

Allerdings:
Es gibt durchaus Leute die unbeirrbar sind, hier und da ein paar *falsche* Guides gelesen haben und meinen darum die Weisheit mit Löffeln  gefressen zu haben und einen F*ck darauf geben, wenn man ihnen Ratschläge geben möchte.


Leute, denen ich ernsthaft böswilligkeit unterstellen würde in ihrer vermeintlichen Dummheit habe ich aber selten getroffen. Ausser auf den BGs natürlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit:
Dass 95% der Jäger so sind, ist - wage ich mal zu behaupten - Blödsinn. Tatsache ist, dass 75%, der Leute die man so trifft, ihre Klasse (bei Hybriden auch gerne die Skillung) nicht wirklich beherrschen. Ich kenne auch Leute, die ihren Main wirklich extrem gut beherrschen, mit ihrem/ihren Twink(s) aber total abstinken - meist (nicht immer) ist das bei Leuten so die mehr als "normal" viele 70er Chars haben. Ein alteingesessener Main und 5 halbärschig gespielte Billigtwinks, von denen man eigentlich keine Ahnung hat.
Ich will nicht sagen, dass das auf alle Twinker zutrifft, oder sonst was. Es ist einfach etwas, das mir seit dem Easymode-Twinken von lvl 20 auf 60 mehr und mehr auffällt. "48h /played und auf 70, dabei aber nix gelernt haben" ist mittlerweile leider schon an der Tagesordnung.

Und Leute, die schon seit 3 1/2 Jahren WOW spielen und dann einen Twink anfangen...bei denen ist leider oft schon mit den Todesminen Hopfen und Malz verloren. Sie meinen eben leider oft alles schon gesehen zu haben - wie schwer kann es dann schon sein einen X-Beliebigen Twink hochzuziehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drymon (20. Juli 2008)

...und ich wusste schon vorher, bevor ich Deinen Thread gelesen habe, das es sich nur um Jäger handeln kann.

Es gibt nicht eine Klasse bei der ich soviel Inkompetenz und schreiende Dummheit erlebt habe, wie bei dieser.

Vielleicht liegt es einfach daran, das sie ihr Hirn mit 'nem Pet teilen müssen!

idS cheers.


----------



## yilmo (20. Juli 2008)

Hab mal gelesen das ein großer Teil die einen Hunter anfangen unter 14 und über 40 sind,keine ahnung obs stimmt oder nicht.


----------



## Sidious75 (20. Juli 2008)

Genau wegen solchen deppen die du im Thread beschrieben hast hat die Jägerklasse keinen guten Ruf. 
Ich fass es nicht. ein Jäger kann mit willenskraft nicht viel anfangen. gut früher bevor man den Hot petheal hatten meinten einige  hunter das sei  für  ihr pet heal equip. 
Hab shcon gehört, dass damals Jäger in der éage waren Azuregos alleine zu killen


----------



## FrustmaN (20. Juli 2008)

es gibt in jeder klasse solche und solche (hab von jedem etwas und auch mit fast jeder grp-konstellation schon zusammen gespielt).

wie ein vorredner schon gesagt hatte hab ich eher mit bestimmten namen (killa, shadow, death,...) negative erfahrungen gemacht, als mit bestimmten klassen und meist haben sich die spieler dann im alter um die 14-16 herausgestellt (durch nachfragen und ausdrucksweise belegt) oder es waren schnell hochgezogene twinks von irgendeinem "super-roxxor" der mit aussagen angekommen ist wie: ".. ich hab sonnenplateau mit meiner gilde auf farmstatus, blablabla..."  was sicher nicht so war, oder mit hinweisen wie er im pvp doch locker mal 3 ebenbürtige oder ausrüstungstechnisch weit überlegegene gegner "gepwnt" hat.

allerdings habe ich auch genauso 14jährige erlebt die ich als grpmitglieder jederzeit jedem end20er vorziehen würde, da sie noch mit herz gespielt haben und nicht streng nach irgendeinem supergeheimen und doch allzu weisen "uberguide" ihren character spielen und nicht nur mit vorgefertigten mustern an jede situation rangehn.

vorurteile aufgrund einer klasse oder aufgrund des alters aufzustellen zeugt nicht mehr von toleranz als das schubladendenken was hier manche abliefern.

und um einem vorwegzugreifen: ich spiele beide fraktionen, und dort alle klassen (pve und pvp). denke also die erfahrungen die ich seit beta gemacht habe kann ich über die zeit durchaus als repräsentativ erachten (wenn auch trotzdem als subjektiv) wodurch ich mir eben die freiheit nehme nnicht mit spielern mit bestimmten namen in eine grp zu gehn (gemeint sind killa, night, dark, death,... oder ähnliches, inclusive aller sorten von ´`^) und spätestens wenn wörter wie alda, roxxor oder ähnliche sprachfetzen fallen weiß ich daß ich in der grp nicht glücklich werden werde!  <<< mein beitrag zu vorurteilen^^


edit (hatte ich vergessen): ein großteil des schlechten verhaltens, bzw unwissens rührt daher daß viele heute anfangen und ende der woche lvl 70 sein wollen/ sind. wen wunderts wenn 99% der spieler ihre twinks oder neu angefangene charactere nicht beherschen, wenn sie alles in paar tagen playtime erreichen können und die erfahrungen die man früher gemacht hat in meheren wochen in 10 tagen einfach nicht machen können/wollen.
und jeder der durch irgendeine ini gezogen wird ist nur ein neuer kandidat für die vorurteilsliste und die die leute durchziehn, sind die gleichen die sich später über solche "noobs" aufregen.

also: selbst gemachtes problem und besser aufhören zu jammer und was dagegen tun. bei "zieh mich"-anfragen bekommt jeder die gleiche antwort: such dir ne grp für das lvl der inst und geh mit denen, ich ziehe grundsätzlich niemanden!


----------



## lord just (20. Juli 2008)

hab ich auch schon alles mit anderen klassen gesehen. in der grotte musste ich als holy paladin tanken, weil unser tank lieber aus entfernung mit nem bogen schießen wollte oder in zul farrak leaved unser druiden tank beim wasserbecken, weil wir ja nur zu viert waren und gazrilla dann nicht schaffen würden oder schamanen, die meinen alles und jeden einfach an zu greifen und zu pullen ohne auf die anderen zu achten und dann auch auf alles bedarf machen, weil ja eh nix gutes droppen würde und man doch eh schon gleichwertiges oder besseres equip hat.

sowas gibt es bei jeder klasse, denn es liegt nicht an der klasse sondern am menschen, der die klasse spielt. wer als jäger einem alles wegwürfelt, der wird dies auch als mage oder priest machen.


----------



## Caidy (20. Juli 2008)

wenn ich da nicht mithalten kann ^^


Wir waren vor 2 Tagen Blutkessel und es fehlte auch noch ein dd. Da meldete sich ein lvl 65 Jäger, wir dachten hey, gutes lvl, passt, Invite.

Ich die Tankadina setze meine Marks pulle, wir machen die grp down, alles läuft prima. bis der Hunter nach der 3. Mobgruppe fragt wer eigtl Tankt. Ich denk mir, blöde frage blöde antwort: "Dein Pet natürlich"

Tja großer Fehler, er pullt direkt die nächsten 2 Gruppen GLEICHZEITIG, der Priester noch nicht fertig gereggt, der rest geschockt, spammte ich schnell weihe und co um die agro zu bekommen, einigermaßen Herr der Situation bemerkte ich wie der Hunter die ganze Zeit im Nahkampf ist. Nun insüizierte ich ihn und mir fiel auf das er noch einen bogen für lvl 42 hatte, einen bow mit 4 str und atk, naja, vllt gabs in azeroth für ihn nichts besseres, aber mit lvl 65 müssten doch x q was hergeben.
Auch der Rest von seinem equip bestand aus spelldmg. ö.Ö

Plötzlich droppte eine Armbrust er needete und gewann, alle freuten sich, nun macht er endlich dmg. Aber was war? Er legte sie nicht an... er hätte keine Munition. Nachdem wir ca 5min auf ihn einredeten das bögen die selbe haben, meinte er nur, oh ja muss ich auch anlegen^^  er wunderte sich seit 9 lvln wieso der bogen nicht mehr gehen würde, er hat nämlich erst dann gesehen das man ab höherem lvl auch bessere pfeile benutzen kann, hatte sie aber nicht angelegt nachdem die low lvl leer waren *LOL*

nach dem einer mal nen dmg meter poste, bemerkten wir das er weniger schaden amcht wie unser Heiler, der ab und zu mal ein schattenwort schmerz auf die Gegner schmiss. nun genauere Inspektion- Talente. 8p quer verstreut im tier tree ( nix ausgeskillt da 2p, da 1, dort 3) 9p im überlebenstree (genauso zerstreut) und rest in treffsicherheit. aber da? nix gutes, kein gezielter schuss etc, nichts ausgeskillt.

Au backe dachten wir uns, vllt ein Anfänger.

Wir ziehen ihn also durch bis zum endboss, diesen gerade so down bekommen dropt die heilerbrust, der Priester freut sich ohne ende da würfelt und überwürfelt der hunter den Priester mit Bedarf.

Auf unsere Frage was das soll, antwortete er nur, sein pet ist der haupt dd bei ihnen und er müsse ihn heilen sonst könne er nicht lvln...
Danach gabs kick und ignore von allen..


Manchmal glaube ich es gibt menschen, denen so langweilig ist das sie nen Hunter hochziehen und alle alten Klischees mitnehmen, nur so zum spaß und mit voller absicht


----------



## Enrico300 (20. Juli 2008)

Ihr seit alle Noobs!!!  
Schon mal darüber nachgedacht das es der Mensch ist der hinter der Klasse steht und nicht die Klasse Jäger??
Es sind entweder Leute die neu im Spiel sind oder einfach Miese Typen!!!
Man muss sich in WoW daran gewöhnen! Wenn man sich manchmal die Geschichten hier durchliest, was Leuten passiert ist
bei WoW dann kommt einen echt das Kotzen wie andere mit anderen Menschen umgehen, einfach nur Dumm!

Es ist der Mensch und nicht  die Klasse!!!!!!

grüss.


----------



## alpacino61 (20. Juli 2008)

Das Vorurteil ist da leider fehl am Platz.
Es ist eben so dass viele Anfänger einen Jäger spielen 
und daher noch nicht so viel Erfahrung haben auch was die Stats angeht.
Ich hatte bevor ich einen Jäger gespielt hab erst einen Krieger gespielt
mit dem ich anfangs auch viel Need gemacht hab weil ich noch nich
wirklich viel Ahnung von dem Spiel hatte aber gut war einer meiner ersten
Chars.
Beim Jäger hab ich mich erst mal komplett mit der Klasse auseinandergesetzt
und spiel ihn jetzt auch schon ne Ewigkeit im 70er Pve und PVP Content.
Selbst wenn was saugutes für mich drpt frag ich die Grp ob ich Need machen
darf falls nich irgendn Feral Dudu oder Roque es auch braucht is natürlich
situationsbedingt.
Das der Char ne Noobklasse is kann ich au nich wirklich unterstreichen.
Im Raid und der Arena brauch ma ganz schön Skill um da alles richtig zu machen.
Da kenn ich andere Klassen die es wesentlich leichter haben.

Also Vorurteile kann man nicht immer gegen ne Klasse haben.

MFG

Nyor


----------



## skunkie (20. Juli 2008)

Es liegt am Menschen, nicht am Jäger. ;-)


----------



## LordMochi (20. Juli 2008)

Es liegt der Klasse Jäger im Blut Gruppen zu wipen und auf allen müll Bedarf anzumelden-
aber 1% aller Hunter überwinden diese Fehler und werden zu einer NÜTZLICHEN Klasse
Ne ernsthaft liebe Jäger da draussen ihr fühlt euch beleidigt wenn jemand sagt ein anfänger Hunter hat ein Item weggewürfelt?
Ok bei Stoff versteh ichs noch wenn der Kerl Bedarf meldet- Aber bei Platte? Da war eindeutig die Erst lesen dann vergleichen dann looten Funktion des Gemeinen WoWlers ausgeschalten^^! Liebe Leute nehmts nicht persöhnlich wenn jemand eure Klasse beleidigt oder Rennt ihr im Rl zu nem Bären hin und zähmt ihn indem dieser euch 10sek lang verprügelt und schiesst mit eurem Bogen/Gewehr auf irgendwas und hetzt euren Bären nach vorne damit das Opfer nicht zu euch kommt?


----------



## Terratec (20. Juli 2008)

Naja solche Threads haben doch eigentlich mit Schuld, daran, dass Jäger/Anfänger auf alles würfeln. Weil die "Noobs" etwas nicht besser wissen, wird hier über sie gelästert was das Zeug hält. *Also,liebe Anfänger: Wenn ihr etwas nicht wisse: FRAGT, das ist allemal besser als einfach auf Bedarf zu drücken.*


----------



## Caidy (20. Juli 2008)

Enrico300 schrieb:


> Ihr seit alle Noobs!!!
> Schon mal darüber nachgedacht das es der Mensch ist der hinter der Klasse steht und nicht die Klasse Jäger??
> Es sind entweder Leute die neu im Spiel sind oder einfach Miese Typen!!!
> Man muss sich in WoW daran gewöhnen! Wenn man sich manchmal die Geschichten hier durchliest, was Leuten passiert ist
> ...



Ich hab ja auch dazu geschrieben das es am Mensch liegt ö.Ö also reg dich mal ab, siehe unten.



Caidy schrieb:


> Manchmal glaube ich es gibt menschen, denen so langweilig ist das sie nen Hunter hochziehen und alle alten Klischees mitnehmen, nur so zum spaß und mit voller absicht




nichts desto Trotz ist es nunmal so das Hunter eine ziemlich chillige Klasse zum hoch lvln ( im vergleich zum warri oder pala(der so ab lvl 45)) und deshalb sehr begeehrt ist, leute setzen sich nicht wirklich mit dem char auseinander etc, ist schade aber wahr...

Ich kenne auch einige gute Hunter, aber leider ist es eine Tatsache das ca 80% ihren Char nicht beherrschen ( ich kenne außer vllt dem rogue keine andere Klasse bei der es mir so häufig aufgefallen ist, mag daran liegen das es halt % auf jedem server am meisten Rogue und Hunter gibt)


----------



## Hanharr der Schami (20. Juli 2008)

Renegaid2 schrieb:


> hey man ich bin jäger und ihr alle haltet mal eure mäuler!!
> 
> das sind solche freaks die nix zu tuen haben als grps zu nerven und so!!!!!
> 
> ...



/Ironie an
Der hat Gesessen.
/Ironie aus

Na haben die Kiddies jetzt Ferien??


----------



## Huntêr1982 (20. Juli 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> ich geb dir recht
> ich spiele seit einem jahr wow und ich habe, in der zeit, genau 2! jäger kennengelernt, die ein gewisses sozialverhalten hatten.
> 
> ihr und eure "noobklassen" oder neue spieler ausrede immer. leute die wissen, das man bedarf für seinen hexer würfelt, oder es im ah verkauft, weil man es ohnehin nicht braucht, sind alles, aber sicher kein neuer spieler, die nicht wissen, was für werte ihr char benötigt.
> es ist pure absicht, und ich übertreibe sicher nicht, wenn ich sage, das 95% der jäger das machen.



Das ist ja mal richtig traurig....

Ich spiele auch einen Jäger, na und das heißt noch lange nicht das ich auf jeden scheiss need machen würde sowas schwachsinniges echt,
und wenn man jetzt wirklich mal damit anfangen würde welche klasse wieviele idioten hat dann könnte man meinen, das du bei dem Spruch Paladin spielst, die mages zu geizig isnd int an die priester zu verteilen oder was auch immer....es sind nicht immer die Jäger die scheisse machen nur wenn es passiert, dann gibt es zu viele idioten die den Ruf noch schlechter machen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntêr1982 (20. Juli 2008)

Renegaid2 schrieb:


> hey man ich bin jäger und ihr alle haltet mal eure mäuler!!
> 
> das sind solche freaks die nix zu tuen haben als grps zu nerven und so!!!!!
> 
> ...


und solche sprüche liest man auch oft ingame und das ist das was es den jägern meistens schwer macht mit in inis zu kommen, weil solche hirntoten kaputten wie du uns jäger nur schlechter machen als wir sind (man was bin ich froh wenn die Sommerferien vorbei sind)


----------



## Yagilius (20. Juli 2008)

Brauchst Dich garnicht ärgern denn es ist ein "Hunteritem" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apfelbrot (20. Juli 2008)

Ich würde glatt behaupten, dass war nicht dein Tag.....

Edit: Noch 3 Wochen Sommerferien in NRW =P, und ich hab Ferien und schreibe keine Sprüche solcher Art


----------



## yilmo (20. Juli 2008)

89o


----------



## BimmBamm (20. Juli 2008)

"The Hunter stole my Lvl 25-Item!" 

Jäger sind alles Noobs! Deshalb nimmt keiner irgendwelche Jäger in die Raids mit, wie jeder bestätigen kann, der mehr als drei Tage in WoW unterwegs ist! Merkt man doch schon auf Level 25, das die nix taugen! Genauso wie Tanks! Halten die Aggro nicht, hauen das Sheep auf, krepieren ohne Grund! Oder Heiler! Können nix heilen! Da ziehe ich auf Level 25 die Aggro mit meinem Nicht-Jäger und der Noob heilt mich nicht! Oder Schurken, oh die Schurken! Meinen, sie könnten auf Level 25 tanken und halten sich an gar keine Absprachen! Magier? Vergesst es! Hexenmeister sind noch viel schlimmer! 

Alles Kack-Klassen! Ich nehme keinen mehr davon in meine Rnd-Gruppe auf und kündige die zwar im "SucheNachGruppe"-Channel an, aber gehe dann nur mit meinen Leuten weg - ätsch! Alles Kacknoobs auf dem Server sonst! Bäääh! Natürlich gehen wir in gar keine Ini - die Klassen taugen doch eh nix! 

Ich spiele einen Jäger. Merkwürdigerweise wird der dauernd angefragt - obwohl der auf Level 25 ein völliger Kacknoob war. Ich spiele auch einen Def-Tank, deshalb weiß ich, daß alle Klassen im Rnd ganz große Scheiße bauen können, was "Skill" sowohl Verwürfelei bedeutet. Als Heiler bin ich auch nicht mit jedem Tank zufrieden. Dieser "Jäger = Kacknoob"-Mist ist genau das (nämlich Mist) - die anderen Idioten spielen ihre Klasse nicht unbedingt besser, weil sie aus Versehen eine andere Klasse bei der Erstellung ihres Charakters angeklickt haben.

Bimmbamm, dessen Postings durchaus Ironie enthalten


----------



## Sasic (20. Juli 2008)

Ich habe zwar nur die letzten paar Absätze gelesen. Aber wegen einem 'grünen' Gegenstand so ein Aufwand?...
Muss das sein?

Ich meine Hunter ist Hunter, Mage ist Mage.. Klasse ist Klasse!

Das hat damit nichts zu tun <.<


----------



## noizycat (20. Juli 2008)

skunkie schrieb:


> Es liegt am Menschen, nicht am Jäger. ;-)


/sign 

Ich habe tatsächlich schon richtig gute Jäger erlebt ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: BimmBamm du rockst. XD


----------



## Hashburner (20. Juli 2008)

Und hunter ist nicht die Anfangsklasse Nr1.
Wenn ich das so auf unserem server sehe und auch auf anderen Ist überall der druide Die Newbie klasse nr.1(Bär.katze usw finden halt manche geil)
hunter ist nicht so Verrückt Krieger sind auch recht viele


mfg


----------



## grünhaupt (20. Juli 2008)

@ klobaum, ok. du hast meine Aufmerksamkeit.

KLOBAUM.... was für ein besch..... Name. Steht sicher für deine Intelligenz.

btt,  

Na ja, Jäger sind eben IMBA (Imba heisst "nicht ausgeglichen"), entweder sind sie gut oder eben grottenschlecht. Mir hat auch schon ein Hunter ein Schild weggewürfelt, mit voller Absicht. Die Moral ist, dass er nun einen Helfer weniger hat und ich das Schild beim nächsten Ini-Run bekam. Ist das Schild von HDW von der Schildkröte, Droprate 100%.

Es gibt immer so Deppen, die nicht wissen, wie würfeln. Ein Trost gibt es. Die Items bis lvl 70 sind relativ kurzlebig, heisst, die sind schnell ersetzbar durch andere Items. 

Tipp, kurz in den Tisch beissen, betreffenden Spieler merken oder auf Igno setzen. oder, gaaaanz freundlich erklären, dass er nun einen Helfer weniger hat und im einen schönen Tag wünschen.

Grüni


----------



## Rantja (20. Juli 2008)

Ich hab jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, aber für dein Erlebnis habe ich eine ganz einfache Erklärung:

*Es sind Ferien!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe mich in letzter Zeit öfter gewundert, warum plötzlich so viele Allis lange weile haben und irgendwo NPCs abschlachten gehen, war ja sonst nicht so schlimm... Dabei fiel mir diese Tatsache auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ansonsten schließe ich mich meinem Vorredner Grünhaupt an =)


----------



## Arlox93 (20. Juli 2008)

Renegaid2 schrieb:


> hey man ich bin jäger und ihr alle haltet mal eure mäuler!!
> 
> das sind solche freaks die nix zu tuen haben als grps zu nerven und so!!!!!
> 
> ...



hust hust kidi hust hust...
sry les mir gerade das Thema komplett durch^^
naja is halt dumm so was war aber auch bei mir so mit meinem schami hatten einen holy priester dabei der mir meinen 2hand random kolben wegewürfelt hatt obwoh lam amfang gesagt wurde ich bekommt die 2hand äxte nd kolben -.-



BimmBamm schrieb:


> "The Hunter stole my Lvl 25-Item!"
> 
> Jäger sind alles Noobs! Deshalb nimmt keiner irgendwelche Jäger in die Raids mit, wie jeder bestätigen kann, der mehr als drei Tage in WoW unterwegs ist! Merkt man doch schon auf Level 25, das die nix taugen! Genauso wie Tanks! Halten die Aggro nicht, hauen das Sheep auf, krepieren ohne Grund! Oder Heiler! Können nix heilen! Da ziehe ich auf Level 25 die Aggro mit meinem Nicht-Jäger und der Noob heilt mich nicht! Oder Schurken, oh die Schurken! Meinen, sie könnten auf Level 25 tanken und halten sich an gar keine Absprachen! Magier? Vergesst es! Hexenmeister sind noch viel schlimmer!
> 
> ...



OMG solche leut ewie du versauen wow voll -.- und ich sags ma so mit level 25 gibts keine healer und tanks -.- bis lelve 53er ini kann man auch ohne heal specc healn un ohne tank specc tanken also reg dich net so auf -.-


----------



## EspCap (20. Juli 2008)

Nja, als ich damals meinen Dudu angefangen hab (als Heiler gelevelt, fragt nicht...) hab ich am Anfang auch auf grüne Agi Items gewürfelt weil ich dachte es kommt vor allem auch die Rüstung an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## krakos (20. Juli 2008)

Es ist ein Vorurteil der Klasse.. gibt viele Jäger die super sind.
Es ist aberjedoch so das Jäger die einfachste Klasse ist, und deswegen sehr viele Noobs, Vollpfosten und Vollidioten diese Klasse spielen.

Jäger einfach nur aus der Gilde mitnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (20. Juli 2008)

Arlox93 schrieb:


> OMG solche leut ewie du versauen wow voll -.- und ich sags ma so mit level 25 gibts keine healer und tanks -.- bis lelve 53er ini kann man auch ohne heal specc healn un ohne tank specc tanken also reg dich net so auf -.-



Ich find's schön, daß Du die Sache mit "Postings könnten Ironie enthalten" gleich mitzitiert - wenn auch leider nicht verstanden - hast. Antworten wie die Deine bringen mich immer ein wenig in den Zwiespalt zwischen der Freude, daß sich wieder ein Einfaltspinsel selbstverantwortlich öffentlich bloßstellt, und der Trauer, daß es solche Leute mit offensichtlich angeborenener Verständnisschwäche tatsächlich gibt.

Bimmbamm, der sich trotz Zwiespalt prächtig amüsiert - und sich sicher ist, daß Du keines meiner Worte auch nur annähernd verstehst


----------



## Melih (20. Juli 2008)

VOrgestern bibi

Alles läufte eigendlich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis auf den jäger......

Der hatte mehr +stärke als +Bewe ging ins nahkampf und hat am schluss würfelte er need auf Hypnoseklinge (http://wow.buffed.de/?i=7714)



Hier ein screen zum beweiß

http://img214.imageshack.us/my.php?image=w...08054411ym9.jpg

http://img112.imageshack.us/my.php?image=w...08060829jt2.jpg (guckt auf dem chatlog und wqas für eine klasse der ist der auf die waffe need macht)


----------



## Dive-Master (20. Juli 2008)

so welche gamer werden eh schnell grosse probs bekommen. bei denen die schon länger spielen werden so welche schnell auf die bann liste kommen. was nach ner kurzen zeit zu folge hat, das sie wo nirgends mehr mitgenommen werden. Und mund zu mund propagander geht eigentlich hier sehr gut, zu mindestens bei uns auf dem server. ( teldrassil ) Daher bleib cool, und zock lieber mit welchen die du kennst, kennst du keine oder nur wenige, kann ich nur sagen " lernen wird man schnell " ^^^.


----------



## Staaken (20. Juli 2008)

Versteht ihr´s nicht? 

Der Jäger braucht:

1. Stärke - Damit er auch mal in den Nahkampf übergehn kann

2. Beweglichkeit - Damit er eine höhere Krit-Chance hat

3. Intelligenz - Damit er nicht so schnell oom geht

4. Willenskraft - Damit er nicht so lange Schusspausen in Anspruch nehmen muss


Spaß bei Seite:  Ich geh schon seitdem ich lvl 20 bin mit keinen Jägern mehr in Ini´s.


MfG Staaken

P.S.: Ein tolles Beispiel für die Intelligenz und Spielweise eines Jägers (Futureman) :

        Teil 1 : =D

        Teil 2 : =D

        Teil 3 : =D


----------



## Rantja (20. Juli 2008)

Würde ja nie einem Anfänger einen Vorwurf daraus machen, daß er nix weiß und bin ziemlich gerne der Erklärbär, aber mir sind halt solche Sachen auch schon öfter passiert und seltsamer Weise nur mit Huntern. 
Dazu habe ich eine Gechichte, passiert im Bollwerk, keine random Gruppe, der Hunter ein Twink von einem aus meiner Gilde und ich mit meiner Paladine:

Der Höllenhäscher droppt, ich mich gefreut wie sonstwas und wer würfelt mir den weg? Richtig: Der Hunter! Begründung: Hatte mehr Crit!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber bevor hier einer meckert: Ich habe selber nen 70er Jäger und habe auch schon mir meinem Pet fehlpulls hingelegt, eigene Eisfalle aufgeschossen, etc., aber wenigstens weiß ich halbwegs, was für Werte ich benötige =)
Ausserdem kenne ich auch eine Reihe wirklich guter Jäger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:



			
				Andros-LL schrieb:
			
		

> Auch hab ich schon die sorte Jäger oft gesehen die mit in eine Ini gehen und nach 5min heißt es: Ohh ich muss >>KURZ<< Afk ... aber macht ihr schonmal weiter ich folge XXX... Klar denkt man dann erst mal eben auf die Toilette kein Problem... Aber das sind dann die die wirklich teilweise 1Std und länger weg sind und sich so ziehen lassen den EP erhalten sie ja bis sie sich afk hinsetzen... bzw stehen die dann ganz plötzlich wie automatisiert wieder auf und folgen erneut...



Dazu sage ich nur: Selber Schuld, würde den nach 15 Minuten kicken wenn´s ein Random ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andros-LL (20. Juli 2008)

Also klar liegt es an den Spielern aber das es immer auf die Anfänger geschoben wird... pffff
Ich war neulich mit einem Twink mal wieder Karazhan und bei Aran was schon dank eines unfähigen Kriegers Tage dauerte, droppte dann zur Freude meines Hexenmeisters ein paar schicke Stoff Spelldmg Schuhe... schnell mit /random gewürfelt und ich war der einzige mit need.
Ein paar Augenblicke später hat ein Heilerdruide auch gewürfelt mit dem Kommentar: Die sind beser wie meine! LoL
Dann hatten plötzlich alle gemeint er hat ja auch noch nichts bekommen und er bekam das Item. Danach hab ich die Gruppe verlassen. Einem Boomkin hätte ich die Stiefel gern überlassen. Aber als Heiler weil da 5Pkt mehr Wille drauf ist... naja -.-

Soll heißen das es auch Leute gibt die schon von 1-70 Zeit hatten sich die Spielmotorik einzuprägen...

Speziell zum Jäger... Es gibt einige wenige gute Jäger die ich kenne und die Ihren Job gut machen aber vermehrt hab ich auch in vielen Inis immer einen Jäger der lieber Wiped weil er auf Todstellen kein cd haben möchte oder einen der lieber alle CCs aufbricht um mit Multishot mehr Schaden zu verrichten.
Auch hab ich schon die sorte Jäger oft gesehen die mit in eine Ini gehen und nach 5min heißt es: Ohh ich muss >>KURZ<< Afk ... aber macht ihr schonmal weiter ich folge XXX... Klar denkt man dann erst mal eben auf die Toilette kein Problem... Aber das sind dann die die wirklich teilweise 1Std und länger weg sind und sich so ziehen lassen den EP erhalten sie ja bis sie sich afk hinsetzen... bzw stehen die dann ganz plötzlich wie automatisiert wieder auf und folgen erneut...

Also ich Spiele selber mehrere Klassen und auch einen Jäger aber ich denke die Leichtigkeit einen Hunter zu spielen lässt grad alle Neulinge zum Jäger greifen...


----------



## Melih (20. Juli 2008)

Andros-LL schrieb:


> Also klar liegt es an den Spielern aber das es immer auf die Anfänger geschoben wird... pffff
> Ich war neulich mit einem Twink mal wieder Karazhan und bei Aran was schon dank eines unfähigen Kriegers Tage dauerte, droppte dann zur Freude meines Hexenmeisters ein paar schicke Stoff Spelldmg Schuhe... schnell mit /random gewürfelt und ich war der einzige mit need.
> Ein paar Augenblicke später hat ein Heilerdruide auch gewürfelt mit dem Kommentar: Die sind beser wie meine! LoL
> Dann hatten plötzlich alle gemeint er hat ja auch noch nichts bekommen und er bekam das Item. Danach hab ich die Gruppe verlassen. Einem Boomkin hätte ich die Stiefel gern überlassen. Aber als Heiler weil da 5Pkt mehr Wille drauf ist... naja -.-
> ...



Es wird halt auf die änfänger geschoben weil sie alles nicht genau kennen und ausversehen als krieger auf zauberstäbe need macht weil gier so schäuslich klingt und und und.....


----------



## Mr.62 (20. August 2009)

klobaum schrieb:


> Jäger sind halt alles dumme NOOBS. Ich kenne EINEN!! Jäger der gut ist.



ich fühl mich jetzt so angepisst mein main ist hunter des ist voll mies hey beschimpfst einfach alle hunter die 3 waren halt dappen ne du musst ja übertreiben und schreist rum gott sind hunter dumme noobs ich kenn viele andere hunter die gut sind und net wie nach dir dumme noobs


----------



## Vicell (20. August 2009)

Gz zum ausbuddeln eines 1monate alten Posts.


----------



## Mr.62 (20. August 2009)

ich hab das datum net bemerkt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 des war ganz oben dachte ist new^^


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (20. August 2009)

Nicht 1 Monat, sondern 1 Jahr :x


----------



## Otama (20. August 2009)

Vicell schrieb:


> Gz zum ausbuddeln eines 1monate alten Posts.



wohl eher ein jahr^^


----------



## Cali75 (20. August 2009)

jetzt fühl ich mich gar mies - weil ich einen Jäger habe....

Mal im ernst, wie kann man alle über einen Kamm scheren? Ich benehm mich mit keinem miner Chars so und schon gar nicht mit meinem Jäger. Ich würde fast denken, dass ihr am Nachmittag unterwegs wart?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shenoz (20. August 2009)

K3v1n04 schrieb:


> Nun haben die Leute aber sicherlich kein besseres Bild vom Jäger...



/sign
jäger... tzz


----------



## Dabow (20. August 2009)

Solvâr schrieb:


> ich glaube ein 19 priester, der seit 1 tag WOW spielt, würde auch särke und beweglichkeit needen, weil er keine ahnung hat welche stats er braucht und welche nicht.
> So war jeder nun ma



Ich auch ...

damals !

Ich mag das Denken nicht. Nur weil man " DIE KIDDYKLASSE " spielst, ist man kein Kiddy oder schlechter Spielen !!! ... !!!


----------



## Detela (20. August 2009)

Ich find ja alle klassen iwie son bischen scheiße 

Druide : man sieht nie die hart erfarmte rüssi in den formen

Schami : kann sich nich währen spricht stun knockback etc.

Hunter : kommt mal einer renn isa wech

Paladin : darf ein seiner spells nocht usen ohne direkt als noob kackboon etc. beleidigt zu werden

Krieger : int buff etc. ^.^

Dk : Overpowered MIMIMIM!!!

Hexer : fear is ja so op blabla....

Mage : 500000000k dps in 2 sec kommt man aber 1mal rann sindse so gut wie 1hit

Prieste : einer der besten heiler aba als dd nit so besonders und oft unterschätzt

und wenn ich was vergesehn hab sehts mir nach =D 

soll jetzt natürlich nur ne übertriebene darstellung sein!!


----------



## Anduris (20. August 2009)

mhh ja toll, was hat dass mit der Klasse zu tun? Nix..
es gibt immer Leute die dumm sind, egal welche Klasse sie spielen.
Sonst kenn ich Vorurteile bei Klassen nur von DK's. Und das zu Recht!


----------



## Arosk (20. August 2009)

Hunteritem!!!


BTT:

Ich denke du weißt das ein Hunter mit Willenskraft nichts anfangen kann, dann erkläre ihm einfach freundlich das es für ihn keinen Sinn hat dieses Item zu tragen. Wenn er das nicht versteht pack ihn auf Ignore und lad ihn nie wieder ein.

MfG


----------



## Atrophikus (20. August 2009)

Sasic schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind Jäger nur für Profis geeignet und nicht für Anfänger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




/sign

@Topic:
Die vom Threadstarter beschriebenen Vorgänge sind hervorragende Beispiele für echte Kacknoobs, ohne Zweifel. Wobei ich ja auch stark vermute, das die Fraktion eine Rolle spielt. Bei der richtigen Fraktion -Horde- sind mir solche Muppen jedenfalls noch nicht untergekommen. Und über mich und meinen Jäger hat sich noch nie Jemand beschweren müssen.


----------



## AN3333 (20. August 2009)

Jaja alle jäger sind kiddys alle dks imba alle palas schwul
Wie ich solche sinnlosen ätzenden threads hasse... 90 % alle jäger die ich kenne sind nett freundlich und immer gechillt drauf...
die restlichen 10 % gibt es bei jeder klasse. Ich mein es kann sich ja nicht jeder perfekt mit dem game auskennen. Als ich angefangen hab (mit Krieger) hab ich auch stoff items mit ausdauer und wille genommen weil ich keine Ahnung hatte und dachte das ausdauer imba ist oO.


----------



## Heynrich (20. August 2009)

pet heal equip


----------



## Kaltunk (20. August 2009)

Naja, trotzdem kann man aus dieser Beobachtung noch keine Feststellung raus ziehen.. Es gibt auf Jedenfall 7 Jäger, die keine Noobs sind und nur auf das need machen, was sie auch echt verbessert.. und es gibt auch bestimmt über 19 Hexer, die Noobs sind. Achja, dann gibt es noch 8 Priester, die auch NOobs sind.. ^^ JEDE Klasse, die du begegnen wirst, wird entweder normal, noob oder nett sein.. Kommt halt auf den Menschen an und nicht auf die Klasse ^^

Achja und dann gibt es noch über 34 Krieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Freelancer (20. August 2009)

irgendwie schon wahr aus den oben genannten gründen aber es betrifft alle klassen gerade was würfeln angeht es gibt ja auch ddler die bedarf auf Tank/Heal sachen machen obwohl sie gerade als dd mit in der instanz sind erst gestern hat mir so ein DK stiefel in naxx weg gewürfelt was immer wieder nett ist

allerdings gebe ich auch zu das ich vor 4 1/2 jahren das erste mal in der Todesmine auch erst bedarf gemacht habe weil ich gier irgendwie so gierig fand was ich aber nicht bin und auch nie sein werde

Also mal schön immer Bedarf egal was kam allerdings hat mir die Gruppe das dann erklärt aber das war häufig am Anfang so das es bei uns auf dem server in den ersten tagen meistens von irgendwem  erklärt wurde

Und manchmal verliest man sich auch ab und zu deswegen finde ich die neue Regelung ganz gut das man die teile noch eine stunde tauschen kann


----------



## Braamséry (20. August 2009)

ich denke das liegt eher daran, dass die net neu sind und meinen ihre klasse spielen zu können und die könige der welt zu sein. 

Weil im normalfall sind neulinge fraundlicher

aba assis vom dienst net^^


----------



## schmetti (20. August 2009)

Ich HASSE JÄGER!!!! achja Druiden, Magie,r Palas DK´ und alles andere das kein Hexer ist auch ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nö mal im ERNST Deppen gibt es überall , nur Jäger werden im moment gerne Gelevelt da sie noch gut Schaden machen.


----------



## Larmina (20. August 2009)

schmetti schrieb:


> Ich HASSE JÄGER!!!! achja Druiden, Magie,r Palas DK´ und alles andere das kein Hexer ist auch ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mal davon abgesehen, dass der Thread ein jahr alt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. August 2009)

DrParallax schrieb:


> aber ab heute bin ich mir absolut sicher und werde mich durch nichts und niemanden davon abbringen lassen... ab heute !! weiß !! ich das alle die einen jäger als char haben einen riesengroß an der waffel haben...



Ich vermute mal das du ein Noob bist und dich mit den grundlegenden Regwln der Lootverteilung nicht auskennst.
Augrund meines nie enden wollenden Großmutes erklär ich sie dir kurz:

Anders als von dir angenommen gibt es nicht nur Bedarf und Gier (und vllt noch passen)  sondern es darüber hinaus gibt es noch das "Hunteritem"
Das "Hunteritem " ist vorrangig vor allen anderen Lootregeln und besagt, dass ein anwesender Jäger das Recht hat, auf alles Bedarf zu würfeln was er will, ohne das irgendwelche Besserwisser daherkommen und rummaulen:" Hey was willst du den mit dem Willenskraft Stoffitem oder dem Zaubermachtdolch"
Ein Jäger will es - ein Jäger braucht es, quengeln ende.

Also merke:

1) Hunteritem
2) Bedarf
3) Gier

Vom Ohrensammler lernen heißt für das Leben lernen!


----------



## Georan (20. August 2009)

wieso schreibst du 100000000 zeilen text anstatt einfach zu schreiben das dir ein jäger ein item weggerolled hat, deine WALL OF TEXT war weder unterhaltsam noch sonst etwas.


----------



## kingkryzon (20. August 2009)

das war so orginal meine situation mit pre bc erstmal hunter gemacht zwerg sv und nur melee range un so dann nur noch scheisse gebaut un so ^^
na ja wenn ich zurück blick lach ich und mich selbst würds nerven aber na ja man war jung ^^


----------



## Mobmap (20. August 2009)

Ich kann dir nachfühlen nur bei mir war es zu bc zeiten ein retri pala lvl 17 der mit dm wollte und wirklich ALLES geneedet hat auch wenn er es nicht braucht naja wir haben dann eifach pm angemacht und seine würfelaktionen übersehen *g*


----------



## Larmina (20. August 2009)

Mobmap schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nachfühlen nur bei mir war es zu bc zeiten ein retri pala lvl 17 der mit dm wollte und wirklich ALLES geneedet hat auch wenn er es nicht braucht naja wir haben dann eifach pm angemacht und seine würfelaktionen übersehen *g*


So ne situation hatten wir mal mit ner JÄGERin (^^) die obendrein nur gebrochen deutsch sprach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teiler (20. August 2009)

phrazer schrieb:


> ich kenne genau 2 jäger, welche nicht absolute vollspacken sind. tatsache.
> 
> natürlich ist nicht jeder jäger n depp, aber fast jeder depp n jäger...
> 
> mfg



+++ spiele selber n jäger also von wegen keine ahnung aber das is nunmal die klasse mit der neulinge einsteigen


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (20. August 2009)

Passt evtl. zum Topic: Gibts ein Addon was eine Art schwarze Liste einführt`? Wo man sich Hordler und Ally namen für sich selbst eintragen kann? Erstens wegen denen die Ganken und 2. wegen Leuten wie diesen.


----------



## Lotako (21. August 2009)

Ich bin auch Jäger und es war auch mein erster char, jedoch habe ich gefragt als ich nicht wusste wie das mit bedarf und gier aussiht. Zudme habe ich mich dann in der Gruppe informiert obs ein guter gegestand für einen Jäger ist .. ich weiß eigenlob stinkt, aber eigentlich wollte ich nur damit sagen das

Ich der geilste überhaupt bin.
lg Lotako


----------



## Larmina (21. August 2009)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Passt evtl. zum Topic: Gibts ein Addon was eine Art schwarze Liste einführt`? Wo man sich Hordler und Ally namen für sich selbst eintragen kann? Erstens wegen denen die Ganken und 2. wegen Leuten wie diesen.


http://wow.curse.com/downloads/wow-addons/.../vanas-kos.aspx


----------



## Bradel (21. August 2009)

ich mag jäger auch nicht xD, die sind nix halbes und nix ganzes und können dafür dass sie eine reine dd klasse sind nie mit schamis, hexern oder mages mithalten, es mag ausnahmen geben, aber das sind die wenigsten.

an deiner stelle hätte ich spätestens beim 2ten mal ein ticket geschrieben, dass es nicht sein kann was der für ein müll macht, würden sich alle so verhalten könnte das spiel nicht lange überleben.

einfach alle auf igno setzen, zur not melden.

btw es ist schade dass die igno liste nur 25 plätze umfasst, meine war mehrmals voll -.-


----------



## BalianTorres (21. August 2009)

DrParallax schrieb:


> aber ab heute bin ich mir absolut sicher und werde mich durch nichts und niemanden davon abbringen lassen... ab heute !! weiß !! ich das alle die einen _*jäger*_ als char haben einen riesengroß an der waffel haben...




Ersetzte die makierte Klasse durch irgendeine X-beliebige. Dir wird die Hälfte des Forums ebenso beipflichten und dir ne Geschichte mit nem übelst langen Bart erzählen können.   

Daher........

Absoluter Unsinns-Thread

und.....

Vote 4 close  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Reptil (21. August 2009)

Teiler schrieb:


> +++ spiele selber n jäger also von wegen keine ahnung aber das is nunmal die klasse mit der neulinge einsteigen



mein erster char wahr priester

Spiel eigentlich immer bei rpgs/mmos zuerst eine heilklasse ist am sozialsten ^^


----------



## Edge29 (21. August 2009)

Hmmm hier wird ja sich so ausgedrückt als ob hunter agr nix können. Komisch das Hunter in unsere gilde immer führende in bosskömpfen sind.....


----------



## The Reptil (21. August 2009)

ach jäger sind eine super klasse hab selber einen 
und loot gimps gibts leider bei allen klassen 
auserdem 99,9% der dieser böse *klasse* einfügen ist ein kackboon und hat mir item xy weg gewürfelt freds könnten sich die te´s ersparen wenn sie mehr komunizieren würden 
imo ;-)


----------



## Gnorfal (21. August 2009)

ja ja, kennt man einen kennt man alle ne?

Man, so engstirnig wie der TE ist, kann er mit beiden Augen durch ein schlüsselloch schauen.

Gut gewählter Threadtitel. Würde er "Vorurteil gegen Jäger" heissen, wäre er wahrscheinlich schon lange geschlossen.
So allerdings konnte der TE schon tolle und vor allem sinnvolle Kommentare sammeln,glückwunsch.


----------



## Schlamm (21. August 2009)

Ich hab auch als Jäger angefangen und einige Fehler gemacht. Wer noch nie ein MMO gespielt hat, der weiß vieles nunmal nicht. Obwohl einige auch echt unverschämt sind. 

Aber wir reden hier ja nicht von 70er aufwärts....


----------



## Ölfuss (21. August 2009)

Da Vorurteile eh nur was für komplette Vollpfosten sind, schiesst euch mal lustig weiter ins eigene Knie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanitra (21. August 2009)

Im Lowlevel ist es normal das Anfänger nicht wirklich wissen was sie brauchen. Ich spiel selbst nen Jäger und, ich erinnere mich, am Anfang hab ich auch auf Items "des Adlers" gewürfelt weil ich dachte viel Ausdauer und viel Intelligenz sind gut. Also schau dir doch die jäger vorher an. Einen mit Stärke, Willenskraft und Zaubermacht Items kannst du es kurz erklären. Ein Jäger der nur Nahkampf ist gehört gekickt. Unvorbereitet in ne Instanz gehen (ohne Pfeile) ist einfach lächerlich. Wer unkontrolliert pult muss auch gehen wenn er es nach der 3. Erklärung nicht begreift.

P.S.: @Schlamm. Ich hab auch schon 70er oder größere Jäger gesehen die mit Zaubermacht rumgelaufen sind. Also so selten ist das nicht.


----------



## KissMePaint (21. August 2009)

Hallo, hier meldet sich mal wieder ein Jäger zu Wort....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich glaube das man in allen Klassen Noobs findet. Aber wenn ein Jäger Nahkampf macht gehört der geschlagen! Ich rufe in einer ini nur 'ICH' wenn ein Mob Bögen, gute Schwerter oder Stangenwaffen droppt. Und vorher sollte man auch fragen ob es noch wer anderes braucht. 
Und da dies mein erster Char ist musste ich auch erst lernen und mir viiiieeel erklären lassen. Aber ich denke das meine soziale Kompetenz in der 'lernphase' nicht gelitten hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Fazit: Nicht alles verallgemeinern, Schwarze Schafe gibt es überall......


----------



## Murinus (21. August 2009)

haha wir haben nen ring an der waffel und die hast du noch net mal haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0deX (21. August 2009)

Der Trend das Hunter und Schurken nicht wirklich viel im Kopf haben ist seit über 4 Jahren so. Es gibt sehr gute Leute mit dieser Klasse allerdings überwiegt der Anteil der Leute die Scheisse bauen deutlich. mit Wotlk fragte ich mich wo die ganzen Gimps hin sind weil es immer weniger Schurken und Hunter gab, Tja leichte Antwort die ganzen Deppen spielen jetzt eben DK. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demitrius (21. August 2009)

Jaja Jäger, immer sind es die Jäger...

Ich muss mir von nem Warri ne STangenwaffe mit Agi und AUsdauer wegrollen lassen, ein Schami rollt bedarf auf items fürs 3rd gear wo ich 1st-need hätte etc etc. 

Aber es sind ja nur die Jäger. Die haben ja kein Hirn, klar, das denken übernimmt wohl das Pet... Und zum geleave: Du willst nicht wirklich behaupten das Jäger da die einzigen sind die das machen. Jeder versch... ka...b..n macht das und das sind nicht annähernd nur Hunter. 

Selten so nen Schwachsinn gehört/gelesen wie hier echt


----------



## C0deX (21. August 2009)

Demitrius schrieb:


> Jaja Jäger, immer sind es die Jäger...
> 
> Ich muss mir von nem Warri ne STangenwaffe mit Agi und AUsdauer wegrollen lassen, ein Schami rollt bedarf auf items fürs 3rd gear wo ich 1st-need hätte etc etc.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich Hunter wäre würde ich auch versuchen die Tatsachen zu verdrehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Aber ich denke der Hunter ist auch oft in der Kritik da er ne Klasse ist die man nicht unbedingt braucht in einer Grp/Raid, und weil seine Rolle mehr oder weniger nicht zu wichtig ist chillen die meisten Hunter eben nur und so spielen sie auch nicht wirklich gut, folge man nimmt immer weniger mit und der Ruf wird schlechter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demitrius (21. August 2009)

@C0deX: siehe zitat in meiner Sig... 




nuff´said


----------



## C0deX (21. August 2009)

Demitrius schrieb:


> @C0deX: siehe zitat in meiner Sig...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Toll Applaus Du bist ja hart, naja Hunter eben mehr muss man auch hierzu nicht sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (21. August 2009)

Es gibt halt besonders im lv-level Bereich viele Neulinge, die Jäger spielen. Ist neben Paladin und Krieger nunmal die Einsteigerklasse Nr.1 .

Logisch das da die chance auf Deppen zu treffen höher ist. Wobei es in jeder Klasse/Skillung natürlich auch ihre Volldeppen/Anfänger/Arschgeigen gibt.


----------



## C0deX (21. August 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Es gibt halt besonders im lv-level Bereich viele Neulinge, die Jäger spielen. Ist neben Paladin und Krieger nunmal die Einsteigerklasse Nr.1 .
> 
> Logisch das da die chance auf Deppen zu treffen höher ist. Wobei es in jeder Klasse/Skillung natürlich auch ihre Volldeppen/Anfänger/Arschgeigen gibt.



Allerdings haben Hunter Vorteile für Leute die mehr auf Singelplay stehen oder keine Freunde haben, von daher wird es immer genug Hunter geben, naja oder jetzt DK‘s​Muss ich wiedersprechen und zwar Heiler und Tanks können sich im Highlvl gar nicht mehr erlauben solche Gimps zu sein wie 90% der Hunter sind vondaher kann man das nicht vergleichen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZaIIog (21. August 2009)

Na wo hab ihr denn den Thread wieder ausgegraben, der ist doch uralt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btt:
Hm irgendwie hat der TE recht und auch unrecht,
Jäger sind halt eine Klasse für sich und die Jäger Spieler sind halt auch nicht alle gleich.
Gibt die Sorte die sowieso auf Teufel komm raus auf alles Bedarf machen
und es gibt die Sorte die halt einfach nur Böse/teilweise dumm ist
und zuguterletzt die Sorte die normal ist ( Leider sehr selten zu finden^^)

So long Greez Zallog


----------



## Dufurius (21. August 2009)

Renegaid2 schrieb:


> hey man ich bin jäger und ihr alle haltet mal eure mäuler!!
> 
> das sind solche freaks die nix zu tuen haben als grps zu nerven und so!!!!!
> 
> ...




Kindergarten schon aus?


----------



## xx-elf (21. August 2009)

C0deX schrieb:


> Allerdings haben Hunter Vorteile für Leute die mehr auf Singelplay stehen oder keine Freunde haben, von daher wird es immer genug Hunter geben, naja oder jetzt DK‘s​Muss ich wiedersprechen und zwar Heiler und Tanks können sich im Highlvl gar nicht mehr erlauben solche Gimps zu sein wie 90% der Hunter sind vondaher kann man das nicht vergleichen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du glaubst nicht was es für deppen gibt, die sich auf lv 80 tank/healer schimpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GeratGonzo (21. August 2009)

Oh man, wenn ich den Thread hier so durchlese könnt ich gerade mal auf meinen Monitor kotzen!

@ TE: Was soll das Klassengeflame? Bringt das was? Ja, manche Jäger machen mist, da wie schon gesagt es bei vielen der erste Char ist. Aber es geht auch anders, ich spiele meinen Jägertwink äußerst gern und reg mich immer auf das ich von vielen net in ne ini mitgenommen werde da es Leute wie dich gibt *mimimimimi is ein Jäger kann eh nix mimimimi*

@ Hirnlose Hunter: Postet hier lieber net, ihr zieht eure Klasse noch mehr runter und verstärkt die Vorurteile nur noch mehr...


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (21. August 2009)

Moin erstmal!

Ich habe mir jetzt nicht alle Antworten auf den Post des TEs durchgelesen, von daher geb ich meinen Senf auch einfach mal direkt zum Post des TEs dazu.

Solches Fehlverhalten pauschal einer Klasse in WoW in die Schuhe zu schieben ist sicherlich nicht ganz korrekt. Es war halt ein dummer Zufall, dass es sich bei beiden Vorfällen um einen Jäger handelte. Das hätte euch genausogut mit einem Mage, Pala, Hexer, Schurke, etc. passieren können. Es kommt ja immer auf die Person an, die sich hinter einem solchen Char verbirgt. Und glaube mir... ich hab auch schon genug in der Richtung erlebt, wie du es schilderst :-) .

Gerade gestern erst bin ich wegen Marken in Nexus Hero gewesen und bei mir war es dieses Mal ein Todesritter, der mir ein wenig gegen den Strich ging. Er war sehr oft afk, ohne was zu sagen, auch während den Bosskämpfen stand er dann einfach rum, hat Equip und Marken abgestaubt und er hat nie gesagt, dass er afk geht. Ich habe ihm dann gesagt, dass es wohl nicht zu viel verlangt ist einfach mal kurz "afk" einzutippen. Als Antwort bekam ich dann "Aufgrund dieser Aussage müsste ich eigentlich leaven.". Ich hab ihm die Arbeit abgenommen und ihn dann sogar selbst gekickt. Leider haben wir das zu lange mit dem erduldet und wir haben ihn erst kurz vor dem letzten Boss gekickt. Dann hat er noch wunderbar, während wir mit dem Trash beschäftigt waren den Boss auf uns gehetzt uns somit gabs nen wipe. Solche Leute wandern dann einfach auf ignore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Minøtaurus (21. August 2009)

Hmm da der Titel vom Thread ja nicht nut Jäger einschließt, erzähle ich euch mal von einem meiner Fälle... 

Wir waren Klingen hpügel, win Pala mit als DD, ich als Tank (Krieger)..

Erster gedroppter Teil Stoff: Blau -- der Mage der Mitwar:  Bedarf, klar ist doch auch was für ihn.
                                                    der Priester ebenso
                                                    UND der Pala --- gewinnt, Ausrede er brauchts VIELLEICHT für Second

Zweiter gedroppter Teil Leder: Blau, der Jäger freut sich...
                                             Der Paladin auch denn beide Bedarf, er gewinnt Second

Dritter Gegenstand: schwere Rüstung, ein Tankteil weil verteidigung drauf ist:
                                             Ich als Tank natürlich bedarf weil der besser war als meiner 
                                             Wer natürlich wieder der Paladin ---> bedarf gewinnt, für Second...


Das war einer meiner schlimmsten Runs den ich hatte... besagter Paladin wurde aber bekannt, den wollte irgendwie nie einer mitnehmen...


----------



## Thalema (21. August 2009)

Guten Morgen, 

ich möchte doch dringend darum bitten, diesen Thread schnellstens zu schliessen. Er ist das Bit nicht wert. Vorurteile gibt es genug und dieser Thread ist *das* Musterbeispiel eines Aufrufs zum Klassen- und Rassenhass.

Erbämlich

Sehr verärgert

Thalema


----------



## Demitrius (21. August 2009)

codex bei soviel dünnschiss wie dem deinen kannst du nicht erwarten das man dir normal antwortet. Und zum thema Hunter chillen nur etc. 
Wer sagt das man hunter nicht braucht außer dir? 

Wie viele Leute sind in z.b. Naxx-Raids sau froh das n Hunter hinten die Adds bei Gluth mit Frostfallen kitet? (oh halt, das setzt ja skill voraus, das können Hunter ja nicht haben)

Ulduar 10er, nehmen wir an kein Mage dabei, wer nimmt von Molgeim das Schild? n Hunter genau... (hmm, och nö is ja n shot der keine dmg verursacht, mach ich net)

Nur weil du die Klasse nicht abkannst sie schlecht zu machen Zeug ehrlich gesagt wenig von vorhanderer Intelligenz. Niemand zwingt dich sie zu spielen, zu mögen oder gar zu heiraten. Nur die klasse als überflüssig darzustellen is einfach n fail.


----------



## Schmiddel (21. August 2009)

Es gibt genügend Leute, die ihren Char  alleine und ohne jegliche Hilfe hochziehen. Da ist es kaum verwunderlich, wenn ein Krieger mit Int, ein Hunter mit Stärke oder ein Hexer mit Agi rumrennt. Nicht jeder hat das Glück, das ihm gesagt wird, was wichtig für ihn ist und wie er spielen muss wenn er anfängt.
Wenn es ihnen keiner sagt, woher sollen sie es wissen? Erstmal googlen und hunderte Forenbeiträge lesen werden síe kaum. Wenn also einen Klasse auf ein Item würfelt, womit es eigentlich nichts anfangen kann, weisst ihn darauf hin. Wenn er als Hunter im Nahkampf ist, sagt ihm das er Fern-DD ist. Erklärt ihm seine Fehler. Er spielt vielleicht erst seit ein paar Tagen und weiss es schlicht und ergreifend nicht. Jeder fängt mal klein an. Wenn ich einen Hunter sehe, egal welcher lvl-Bereich schau ich ihn mir an. Und wenn ich sehe, das er völlig falsch skillt oder falsche Attribute nimmt, frag ich ihn, ob ich ihm ein paar Tips geben kann.
Keinerlei Entschuldigungen gibt es natürlich für Flames, Gruppe leaven oder Leute warten lassen für irgendein BG. Das darf einfach nicht sein.

@C0dex:  

Solche Aussagen und Verallgemeinerungen zeigen mir wieder deutlich, wer eigentlich kein Hirn und ein Depp ist. Im Anfängerbereich UND im 80er Bereicht gibt es von jeder Klasse welche,  die ihre Klasse nicht perfekt oder auch gar nicht beherrschen. Und solchen Blödsinn, das Hunter nur auf Single-Play und keine Freunde haben haben....selten so gelacht. Anscheinend hast du die Weißheit mit Löffeln gefressen. Respekt.


----------



## Levtrona (21. August 2009)

ich hab auch eher Vorurteile gegen Paladine: benehmen sich immer daneben, würfeln auf alles need, brüllen immer "gogo"....
Da erwisch ich mich immer wie ich dem Spieler dahinter alles Schlechte andichte, dass die im RL Knöllchen verteilen, in der Schule immer die anderen verpetzen und so...

"Einschalten! einschalten!..."

mfg

edit: an alle Paladine, ich gebe doch selber zu dass es nur Vorurteile sind...


----------



## Stihi (21. August 2009)

1. das kann man nicht an der Klasse bzw. Rasse festmachen
2. warum der riesen aufstand .. einmal erklären (für anfänger), falls keine besserung eintritt => gnadenlos *kick* & ggf. ingore .. würde meine zeit und schon gar net meine nerven für solche subjekte verschwenden
3. alternativ plündermeister (auch in 5er) verwenden


ps: Jemand der sich seine Klasse etwas anschaut (5min) der weiß was er braucht! .. meiner Ansicht nach sind das lediglich Ausflüchte (siehe obigen Punkt 2)


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (21. August 2009)

Levtrona schrieb:


> ich hab auch eher Vorurteile gegen Paladine. Benehmen sich immer daneben, würfeln auf alles need, brüllen immer "gogo"....




Junge! Nix gegen Palas... ich spiele selber einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Und ich werfe an dieser Stelle einfach mal die Behauptung in den Raum, dass ich mich anderen Leuten in meiner Gruppe gegenüber absolut fair verhalte ^^ . Meine Main-Skillung ist schutz und dualspec Vergeltung. Wenn in einer Ini also plattemäßig was dropt, was ich als Vergelter gebrauchen kann, dann frage ich andere Plattenträger erst, ob jemand firstneed hat. Wenn sich jemand meldet, passe ich sofort beim würfeln. Wenn jemand anderes auch nur für 2nd gear need hat, dann würfel ich natürlich auch Bedarf mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 

Wie ich weiter oben schon angemerkt habe, man kann eine Klasse nicht pauschalisieren sondern es hängt von der Person hab, die hinter dem Char sitzt. Die eine oder andere Klasse wird halt häufiger gespielt, weil sie unter den Spielern sehr beliebt ist. Und der Paladin ist ja spätestens seit BC recht beliebt geworden.

Ich kann auch genug Stories erzählen, wo mir DKs Sachen zu Tanken weggewürfelt haben (ich hatte firstneed und DK nur 2nd need). Aber ich mache nicht alle Dks schlecht, weil es wie gesagt die Spieler sind, die Mist bauen. Ich hab unter anderem einen sehr guten DK in der Gilde, mit dem ich auch verdammt gerne zusammen in Instanzen gehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Wolfmania (21. August 2009)

Drei Jahre lang war mein Zwergen-Jäger mein Main – natürlich ist der Jäger zum leveln eine einfache Klasse, aber im Endbereich anspruchsvoll zu spielen (Irreführung, Fallen und im PvP beim 1 gegen 1 vor Allem).

  Aber einen sog. Noob-Jäger habe in in BC-Zeiten auch kennengelernt der war sogar in unserer Gilde – 70er Inis wollte der immer im Nahkampf machen **mir graut es immer noch** Und dann koch Bedarf auf Schultern für Schamis –weil die mehr Ausdauer oder so hatten…

  Doch generell nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht, auch jetzt in WotLK.


----------



## Shaguar93 (21. August 2009)

Pàscal1 schrieb:


> selfowned?
> 
> lern mal deutsch alder un soo!!!!!! omFg!!!!


Deine tolle Antwort war mindestens so kindisch wie die von dir zitierte Antwort.

Aber ihr habt so coole Sprüche wie "selfowned" und "omfg" drauf, deswegen seid ihr alles krasse Kids!


----------



## Matress (21. August 2009)

DrParallax schrieb:


> Normal bin ich ja niemand der einer Klasse mit Vorurteilen gegenüber steht oder sie danach beurteilt.... allerdings lese ich manchmal gerne einige erfahrungen im forum mit den entsprechenden klassen
> 
> aber nach dem erlebniss heute musste ich auch einen fred auf machen
> 
> ...



HUNTERITEM!


----------



## Burningstar2d (21. August 2009)

Also ich kenne das auch mit diesen vorurteilen klassen gegenüber.

Ok so extrem wie es einige hier schon erlebt haben gings mir noch nicht aber wenn ich in inis und heros gehe und es ist ein Dk in der gruppe denke ich immer nur hoffentlich ist das nicht einer dieser deppen die rumrennen.Mit Dks hatte ich häufiger schon schlechte erfahrungen....vorallem DD DKs die dem tank einfach tank gear weggewürfelt haben,meinten sie wären die besten tollsten oder mal schöne wipes verursacht haben nur weil sie gruppen gezogen hatten die sie nicht sollten. Am besten finde ich immer, und damit meine ich alle klassen, die die in die gruppe reinkommen sich erstmal alles gear anschauen und dann rumprahlen das sie ja 5k oder 6k dps problemlos machen und was am ende dabei herauskommt ist das sie sogar schlechter sind als der tank.

Je mehr spieler nur eine einzige klasse spielen desto mehr deppen tauchen d auf und ruinieren den ruf der klasse was zu vorurteilen der klasse führt. Das habe ich als Hexer am anfang auch durchgemacht.

Gegen jäger hab ich an sich nichts ich spiele selber einen hoch.....ok wir haben öfters bei uns im raid oder der gruppe jäger und wenn das jäger pet urplötzlich anfängt von alleine zu pullen....naja was solls in den meisten fällen lachen wir darüber, der jäger hat ein paar minuten lang halt ein paar sprüche deswegen auszuhalten und fertig.


----------



## xx-elf (21. August 2009)

Burningstar2d schrieb:


> .....



Gz zum finden der Capslocktaste auf Buffed....... .

Gibt (wie schon 12 Drillionen mal gesagt) in jeder klasse Deppen, Vollidioten, Genies (vorsicht Ironie), Klappspaten usw.
alles andere sind Vorurteile.

Wobei ich auch langsam Vorurteile gegen TE entwickle, die solche überflüssigen, langweiligen, vorhersehbaren und schon durchgekauten Themen schreiben.

Mit unfreundlichen Grüßen
Xx-11  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lordtheseiko (21. August 2009)

Die Meisten fangen mit jägrn an das is halt so^^


----------



## revilo84 (21. August 2009)

klobaum schrieb:


> Jäger sind halt alles dumme NOOBS. Ich kenne EINEN!! Jäger der gut ist.




sagt eigentlich alles über die luft in deinem kopf, selten so etwas hoch intiligentes gelesen


----------



## xx-elf (21. August 2009)

lordtheseiko schrieb:


> Die Meisten fangen mit jägrn an das is halt so^^



Die meisten Anfänger schimpfen, motzen, sind total unfreundlich und nehmen keine Rücksicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayuran (21. August 2009)

ich kenn auch einen jäger der hat in bsf auf die robe von arugal mit bedarf gewürfelt und gewonnen mit der begründung er brauche sie für einen twink 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arashadina (21. August 2009)

Ich öffne jetzt mal eine neue Schublade am Vorurteilskästchen und behaupte, dass Leute, die sich in Inis (ungeachtet ihrer Klasse) daneben benehmen wohl auch am ehesten diejenigen sind, denen es nicht gelingt, im Forum eine Diskussion zu führen ohne gleich Flames loszuwerden auf die sogar Ragnaros eifersüchtig wäre...


----------



## McChrystal (21. August 2009)

Als der grosse Intbuff Azeroth überzog hat er wohl den Hunter und den Warri verfehlt. Nur hat der Warri gelernt ohne int auszukommen.
Und dass der Hunter firstneed auf jedes Item hat, steht jeweils im Text, den ihr nach jedem Patch durchklicken müsst. Also nicht meckern!!


----------



## Logont@der Mithrillorden (21. August 2009)

McChrystal schrieb:


> Als der grosse Intbuff Azeroth überzog hat er wohl den Hunter und den Warri verfehlt. Nur hat der Warri gelernt ohne int auszukommen.
> Und dass der Hunter firstneed auf jedes Item hat, steht jeweils im Text, den ihr nach jedem Patch durchklicken müsst. Also nicht meckern!!




manche lernen es wohl nie oder?


----------



## Versace83 (21. August 2009)

Ach...solche Idioten gibt es überall, die einfach auf alles need würfeln müssen.

Mit meinem Hunter wurde mir schon von nem Krieger ein Bogen weg gewürfelt und mit meinem Schurken wurde mir auch schon ein Dolch von einem Hunter weg gewürfelt.
Und erst vor kurzem war ich mit meinem Krieger Tank in PDC non hero (hatte extra von meinem Schurken umgeloggt damit wir einen Tank haben) und ich hatte Glück dass "Das Schwarze Herz" gedroppt ist. Und natürlich würfelt auch der Dudu (Heiler) und der Pala (DD) drauf, die noch Minuten davor unter keinen Umständen tanken wollten...

Also wie schon oft gesagt wurde, kann man das nicht an einer bestimmten Klasse festmachen.


P.S. Was mir aber schon oft sehr aufgefallen ist: in random Raids fehlen immer die Pala Buffs...die bekommt man auch nicht nach mehrmaligem nachfragen... ^^ Heute schon wieder... 3 Palas in AK25 und nur SDK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich komme schon noch dahinter woran das liegen könnte *g*


----------



## Zuckerbub (21. August 2009)

Wisst Ihr was ich an diesem Thread liebe. 

Der TE beschwert sich auf eine doch recht anständige Art und weise über Jäger (keine Schimpfwörter oder Änl.). Viele Jäger sind natürlich sauer und schreiben das es in jeder Klasse solche Vollpfosten gibt (was ja auch stimmt). Nur das dann ausgerechnet ein jäger diese Antwort schreibt:



Renegaid2 schrieb:


> hey man ich bin jäger und ihr alle haltet mal eure mäuler!!
> 
> das sind solche freaks die nix zu tuen haben als grps zu nerven und so!!!!!
> 
> ...




schiesst für mich den Vogel ab. 

Made my day


----------



## fraudani (21. August 2009)

Ahnungslose, unverschämte und sonst wie nervig geartete Eidgenossen gibt es bei jeder Klasse. Wobei ich sagen muss, ich selbst hatte noch nie ein negatives Erlebnis mit einem Jäger. 

Bei mir sind das immer Schurken. Trotzdem würde ich mir nicht das Recht rausnehmen wissen zu wollen, dass alle Schurken einen an der Waffel haben. Denn erstens weiß ich das nicht, ich kenn ja nicht alle, zweitens wäre das eine unfaire und schwachsinnige Verallgemeinerung. 

Was die Jäger betrifft habe ich allerdings mal gelesen, dass Nachtelfen-Jäger arrogant und eingebildet sein sollen... ich habe einen und mir ist aufgefallen, in meinem Fall stimmt das sogar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fre_k (21. August 2009)

Vorurteile gegenüber anderen Klassen. Naja, ganz eifach: Alle doof. Priester toll.

/ironie off.

naja, in dem von dir beschrieben Levelbereich ist es halt noch recht schwer, und zusätzlich kommen die dazu, die es ausnutzen das andere es in dem Bereich schwer haben... Wird jedoch immer wie besser. In meiner alten 70ger Gilde waren es zwar auch immer die Jäger dies verpeilt haben, doch mitlerweilen haben ihnen die DKs den Job abgenommen. xP


----------



## Brotzkopp (21. August 2009)

Ich finde das sehr interessant denn genau diese Erfahrung hab ich auch auschließlich mit Huntern gemacht....desweiteren das sie es bis 80 nicht gelernt haben ihre Pets zu kontrollieren...ich habe auch sehr ungerne einen Jäger in der Gruppe weil ich nunmal auschließlich schlechte Erfahrungen mit Leute die diese Klasse spielen gemacht habe.

von daher /sign


----------



## Shizo. (21. August 2009)

Matress schrieb:


> HUNTERITEM!



Dafür nun ein Fullquote?


----------



## Dabow (21. August 2009)

So ist es ... Man kann den Menschen hinter dem Char doch nicht verurteilen, nur weil er Jäger oder DK ist ???

Es gibt bei allen Klassen : Gute und weniger Gute Spieler ! ... sollte ich jetzt einen Priester in der GRP haben, ders einfach nicht gebacken bekommt zu heilen, trotz super GEAR
verurteile ich nicht die Klasse des Priesters .... aufgrund dieses einen Spielers !

Ich habe auch einen DK als Mainchar gespielt und einen Druiden angefangen, weil mir dieses Schubladendenken auf den Zeiger ging !!!


----------



## OMGlooool (21. August 2009)

klobaum schrieb:


> Jäger sind halt alles dumme NOOBS. Ich kenne EINEN!! Jäger der gut ist.



geht mir genauso...


----------



## MadMarlboro (21. August 2009)

grad bei verlies könnt's doch sein, dass es wirklich anfänger waren.

allerdings mit den antworten von wegen fürn'n hexer-twink oder zum verkaufen würd ich auch sauer werden.
aber der satz selber beinhaltet, dass nicht der jäger als klasse schuld ist sondern eine person mit vielleicht wenig fachwissen & vielleicht noch weniger sozialer kompetenz. (immerhin spielt derjenige auch einen hexer - und wird sich dort auch so verhalten)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg


----------



## Kahadan (21. August 2009)

DrParallax schrieb:


> irgendwann droppt ein stoffteil mit ein paar punkten ausdauer und ein paar mehr punkten willenskraft... insgesamt besser als meins also nehm ich bedarf und es gibt eigentlich keinen der es in der gruppe sonst brauchen könnte.... außer der jäger.... und gewinnt



Wenn das Item BoE ist, hättest du dirs doch einfach geben lassen können - und wenns BoP ist, kannst du es dir seit dem letzten Patch TROTZDEM geben lassen ... 

Und sonst - es hat null damit zu tun, welche Klasse jemand spielt.
Genauso kannst du nicht sagen: Alle Handwerker sind dumm, alle Akademiker ungeschickt und alle Zocker haben kein wirkliches Leben.

Schubladen für den Sieg!


----------



## Kramatieklärher (21. August 2009)

Mhhh okay also fals dieses Ereignis noch vor ca. patch 3.0 statgefunden hatt , dan hättet ihr die ini ganz locker auch zu 3 oder 4 machen können .Ich habs mit meinem Pala twink meist so gemacht :Einfacher nen heiler einpacken wens sein muss und der healer sonst angst kriegt auch noch nen dd fertig , rein in die ini . Auf low lvl inis geht das super also fals du noch nen low lvl twink besitz oder dein twink noch unter 30 ist empfehl ich dir ganz einfach einen sehr guten dd am besten warri oder Pala mitzunehmen und dan einfach zu 2 oder zu 3 die ini zu meistern . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vicell (21. August 2009)

Jetzt lasst doch mal diesen ewig alten Fred in Ruhe schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SulTaNkx (21. August 2009)

passt aber die jäger nehmen alles was man bekommen kann und die dks würfeln schon auf sachen mit zm verdrehte welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


natürlich nicht alle kenne viele gute jäger die das nicht machen aber einige sind es auf jedenfall^^

was mir aber noch nie passiert ist (ist schon seltsam) das ein stoffi auf sachen mit stärke würfelt oderso das habe ich noch nie erlebt  XD


----------



## Elsurio (21. August 2009)

omg immer dieses scheiß mimi alle hunter sind ninjalooter... alle hunter die ich kenn sind anständige leute und machen so einen scheiß nicht. und die ganzen leute die jetzt hier meinen mimi ich kenn nur einen hunter der nicht so ist sollten auch dazu sagen dass sie nur einen kennen immer diese scheiß vorurteile...


----------



## elfenbaby (21. August 2009)

Also ehrlich es is schon richtig schlimm ,wenn man sowas hört. 

Man schämt sich dann ja direkt für seine eigene Klasse :/ 
Aber es sind nicht alle so .. mein Main is seit 4 Jahren nen Hunter und son Schmarrn erlebt man auch bei anderen Klassen.

Also vorsichtig nicht alle haben gleich ein an der Waffel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirano (21. August 2009)

ich bin auch nicht für alle hunter haben einen an der waffeln aber es stimmt schon das sowas bei huntern vermehrt vorkommt... vll liegts auch nur daran dass normale blizz server aus gefühlten 90% huntern bestehn...


----------



## Mercorius (21. August 2009)

Die einzige Klasse gegen die ich Vorurteile habe, sind die DK's.


----------



## Logont@der Mithrillorden (21. August 2009)

Mirano schrieb:


> ich bin auch nicht für alle hunter haben einen an der waffeln aber es stimmt schon das sowas bei huntern vermehrt vorkommt... vll liegts auch nur daran dass normale blizz server aus gefühlten 90% huntern bestehn...




zum glück seit wotlk nicht mehr, die ganzen schlechten hunter haben rerolled auf dk und nun haben die dks ein problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phipush1 (21. August 2009)

dangerka schrieb:


> oo na haste Ferien? :-)



*hust*
wir sind zwar in einem forum über vorurteilen, aber nicht über solchen vorurteilen.

*hust*


----------



## Strappleberry (21. August 2009)

Bei mir sind es die Priester, mit denen ich immer Pech habe. ganz egal ob als Shadow oder Holy. 3/4 meiner Priester im Raid waren irgendwie Deppen ( Gildies ausgenommen) aber in rnd runs da macht man schonmal schmerzhafte Erfahrungen.
Ich pauschalisier das jedoch trotzdem nicht und renn kreischend weg wenn  mir ein Priester in die Gruppe kommt ;D
Es liegt halt nicht an der Klasse sondern an den Kerls dahinter.


----------



## Vedhoc (21. August 2009)

Ich mag auch keine Jäger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


pls käse zum whine


----------



## Dethmur (21. August 2009)

mir verschlägt das immer die sprache wenn man als hunter sowas liest .

ja ich bin auch hunter aber mache selten bedarf nur das was ich brauche und dan meist nichtmal da wir mit gilde gehen und bei uns es so ist das geschaut wird das einer der nicht so toll equipt ist das bekommt  naja aber so wie sich manche hunter hier aufregen denke ich das sie das beweisen was hier viele meinen .

ok mal an die die meinen man braucht keinen hunter wer schießt den tanks die adds zu wennn mal wieder eins im raid ist .

leider gibts bei allen klassen das sich manche daneben benemmen und das heiler und tanks high sind halte ich fürn gerücht leider sehe ich oft das die tanks und die heiler es nicht hinbekommen un der raid sich nach dem ersten boss auflösst JA ES SIND ALLE KLASSEN ob dd heiler oder tank


----------

